# Streets of Bucharest



## PRIMEVAL

Linguine said:


> thanks for sharing your wonderful photos from Bucharest...:cheers:





7kuna said:


> Bucharest on this pictures looks very interesting. keep em coming





Rocky031 said:


> Don't know a lot about Bucharest,thanks for sharing



Thank you guys! :cheers:





Some photos made today:


The Palace of Parliament​




_According to the World Records Academy, the Palace is the world's largest civilian building, most expensive administrative building, and heaviest building.

The Palace measures 270 m by 240 m, 86 m high, and 92 m underground. It has 1,100 rooms, 2 underground parking garages and is 12 stories tall. The floorspace is 340,000 m².

Estimates of the materials used include one million cubic meters of marble from Transylvania, most from Ruşchiţa; 3,500 tonnes of crystal — 480 chandeliers, 1,409 ceiling lights and mirrors were manufactured; 700,000 tonnes of steel and bronze for monumental doors and windows, chandeliers and capitals.

Constructing the Palace and Centrul Civic required demolishing much of Bucharest's historic district, including 19 Orthodox Christian churches, six Jewish synagogues, three Protestant churches (plus eight relocated churches), and 30,000 residences. 

Construction began in 1983. At the time of Nicolae Ceauşescu's 1989 overthrow and execution, the building structure and design were complete._(Wikipedia) 






This first batch of photos show the section of the building which contains the *National Museum of Contemporary Art* which was created in 2005 by adding two panoramic elevators and creating a glass-covered terrace at the third floor. The museum has four floors, including the ground floor. 


The museum is situated on the western side of the palace, opposite to the main facade (the one toward the Unification Boulevard).











Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Continuing with the National Museum of Contemporary Art: views from ground floor, from elevator and from the terrace at last floor.


The building site in palace's large courtyard in the second video is of the future Orthodox patriarchal cathedral, called Romanian People's Salvation Cathedral, which will be 120 meters long, 70 meters wide and 20 meter tall. It is estimated to be finished in 2015.



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Other views of the western side of the palace, with a monumental entrance with colonnade that is rarely or never used by officials.





Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Video of the colonnade: ^^










Two views of the *southern side*. Here is the entrance to the Romanian Senate.


Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## gmacruyff

Primeval-Excellent photos!

What is happening with the green area,next to the new church?

There is lots of openspace that should be developed also!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

gmacruyff said:


> Primeval-Excellent photos!
> 
> What is happening with the green area,next to the new church?
> 
> There is lots of openspace that should be developed also!



Thank you! I hope they'll live the rest of the space around the palace (its present courtyard) empty, so that it will be visible from all sides, but I don't know exactly what plans they have. Anyway, the project of the cathedral is very big, with many dependencies, you can read info and see photos of the progress here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337239




The *northern side*, where is the entrance to the Chamber of Deputees and of the personnel of the palace and gounvernmental institutions:



Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Other photos shot today:













*Bucharest hotel JW Marriott* - the buildings was made in the 1980s with the purpose of lodging Romanian or foreign officials visiting the palace. 


Bucharest - Hotel Marriott by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Ministry of the Defence* - constructed in the 1980s together with the Palace of the Parliament, the building that is now Hotel Marriott, the building of the Romanian Academy and other monumental constructions of the new civic centre


Bucharest - Minsitry of Defence by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Rahova Brewery* built around 1900, some of the buildings were kitschly restored and are used as a interior decorations galleries, other buildings are abandoned.


Bucharest - Rahova Brewery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Rahova Brewery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Rahova Brewery by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Victory Avenue* - the starting sector with the National History Museum (1900) on the right in first picture and the Financial Plaza (1997) entrance and Victoria Galleries in the second picture. bilt in last decade of 19th century and early 20th century under the name Galeriile Lafayette, Victoria Galleries were between wars the most fashionable shopping centre of Bucharest.



Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th September Boulevard* (the Patriarchate Hill in backdrop)



Bucharest - 13th September Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Entrance to the Parcul Tineretului* ("Youth's Park")


Bucharest - Parcul Tineretului (Youths' Park) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

I noticed prices on commercials are in Euros, such as in this one : http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpathianland/7990192510/
Why ?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Ledindondelafarce said:


> I noticed prices on commercials are in Euros, such as in this one : http://www.flickr.com/photos/carpathianland/7990192510/
> Why ?



Probably, because the Leu, the national currency has continuously devaluated over the last two decades and as a result the economic agents have been used to calculate the prices in euro which is more stable.



*Romanian Academy*. A wing of the new building erected in the 1980s near the Parliament Palace as part of the new civic center.


Romanian Academy by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

^^ the building is quite big, as you can see in the google Maps picture:


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest looks to be full of architectural gems.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Another view of *Romanian Academy*



Bucharest - Romanian Academy by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




Victory Avenue ending in *United Nations Square*


Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Mannesmann

E clar ca te pricepi la povesti, adica la descriere, probabil ca esti in domeniu, la poze la fel, apreciez foarte mult munca ta, totusi incearca sa-ti iei un aparat mai serios sau incearca sa-l setezi mai bine pe al tau pentru a obtine maximul din pozele tale, nu uita ca in oras, e mai dificil sa iei cadre decat in spatiul natural unde lumina este mai multa si umbrele mai putine, in rest, faci o treaba excelenta!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Bucharest looks to be full of architectural gems.



Thank you Jane! Yes, I think is much to show, I started with some famous buildings, latter I will enter in less known areas.





Mannesmann said:


> E clar ca te pricepi la povesti, adica la descriere, probabil ca esti in domeniu, la poze la fel, apreciez foarte mult munca ta, totusi incearca sa-ti iei un aparat mai serios sau incearca sa-l setezi mai bine pe al tau pentru a obtine maximul din pozele tale, nu uita ca in oras, e mai dificil sa iei cadre decat in spatiul natural unde lumina este mai multa si umbrele mai putine, in rest, faci o treaba excelenta!


Nu sunt în domeniu, textul îl copiez de pe wiki sau alte situri. Din păcate momentan nu-mi pot permite alt aparat dar am să încerc să fotografiez + editez mai atent imaginile. Mulțumesc pentru aprecieri!




Another view of the Academy (which shows its unfinished part) and Bragadiru Palace (1895)


Romanian Academy and Bragadiru Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## GrahamPhelan

Thank you for posting all this, I've found it really interesting !


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you!


Some photos made yesterday:














*Armenian Church* and *Millennium Business Center*. 


The Armenian Cathedral (1911) and the Armenian Museum in its courtyard is the heart of Armenian community in Bucharest and Romania.


The Millenium Tower 72 m tall was illegally built in 2006 too close to a historical monument - the Armenian church, weakening its structure. The building went on fire in 2009 after a big billboard exploded (probably) because it was struck by lightning. After that was evacuated and untill today is in state of abandonment.


Bucharest - Armenian Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Armenian Church and Millenium Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Milenium Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Armenian Neighborhood*. Streets in the area near the Armenian Church. The office building with glass facade is called UTI Business Center.



Bucharest - street in the Armenian Neighborhood by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - street in the Armenian Neighborhood by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Vasile Lascăr Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - street in the Armenian Neighborhood by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Rosetti Square* and *Carol I Boulevard*


Bucharest - Rosetti Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Carol I Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Carol I Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Brătianu Avenue and Unirea Shopping Center*


Bucharest - Brătianu Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Brătianu Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest - Unirea Shopping Center by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Nicolae Filipescu Street (close to Bălcescu Avenue) with the former building of the American Embassy on the right.



Bucharest - Nicolae Filipescu Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

PRIMEVAL said:


> Photos made yesterday
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers are two class A office buildings inaugurated in 2009. The project consists of two 18 floor buildings with a surface of 36,000 m² (18,000 m² each). The project also has provide 1,000 parking spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers and Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers and Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Gate Towers, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










PRIMEVAL said:


> Romexpo​
> 
> Is an expositional center including a domed arena and 42 other pavilions.
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1961, ith was Romania's major expositional space in Romania. Annualy it hosts over 40 national and international fairs, commercial shows and expositions, also concerts, sportive enets and others.
> 
> The total surface of the complex is 421,700 m².
> 
> 
> The central pavilion, the domed arena inaugurated in 1963 is 42 m tall and the dom has 93 m in diameter. Its surface is 10,000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











PRIMEVAL said:


> Unicredit Ţiriac Bank HQ​
> 
> Inaugurated in 2012, it has 17,000 m².
> 
> 
> DSCN4687 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Unicredit Țiriac Bank HQ by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Unicredit Țiriac Bank HQ by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As usually very nice shots from Bucharest


And you're kind as usual Chris! :cheers:


House of the Free Press​


Casa Presei Libere (The House of the Free Press) was the tallest building in the city between 1956 and 2007.


Construction began in 1952 and was completed in 1956. The building was named Combinatul Poligrafic Casa Scînteii "I.V.Stalin" and later Casa Scînteii (Scînteia was the name of the Romanian Communist Party's official newspaper). 


It has a foundation with an area of 280x260m, the total constructed surface is 32,000 m² and it has a volume of 735,000 m³. Its height is 91.6 m without the television antenna, which measures an additional 12.4 m. 



It has basically the same role nowadays, with many of today's newspapers having their headquarters in the same building



In 1960, a giant statue of Vladimir Lenin was placed in front of the building. However, this statue was removed on 3 March 1990, following the Romanian Revolution of 1989. 

The statue's pedestal is still there and recently a contemporary statue called Hydra was placed on it. This new statue imitates the body of former Lenin's statue but has a head like the mythological Hydra (hairs with snake heads at their ends), symbolozing the lack of morality of Romanian political class from past and from today.



Hydra Statue and House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Hydra Statue and House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Kiseleff Boulevard​


Is a major road in Bucharest that runs as a northward continuation of Calea Victoriei / Victory Avenue. The road was created in 1832 by Pavel Kiselyov, the commander of the Russian occupation troops in Wallachia and Moldavia. The name was converted from Kiselyov to Kiseleff, using the French transliteration of Russian names at the time.


Nowadays, Victory Square and Free Press Square stand at its two extreme points, with numerous museums, parks (Kiseleff and Herăstrău), grand residences and Triumphal Arch in between. 



Notable buildings on this road include:

- The Museum of the Romanian Peasant
-The Geology Museum
-The Grigore Antipa Natural History Museum
-The Village Museum
-The headquarters of the Social Democratic Party
-Elisabeta Palace, residence in Bucharest of King Michael of Romania
-The embassies of Belarus, Peru, Canada and Russia and the residence of the United States ambassador




The total lenght is 8 km, being probably the longest road of Bucharest and one of the finest, not only for the magnificent buldings along it but because is bordered by parks with tall trees and everything is sunk in green.



Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Triumphal Arch* seen from an alley of *Herăstrău Park*

The first, wooden, triumphal arch was built hurriedly, after Romania gained its independence (1878), so that the victorious troops could march under it. Another temporary arch was built on the same site, in 1922, after World War I, which was demolished in 1935 to make way for the current triumphal arch, which was inaugurated in September 1936 and which has a height of 27 metres and was built after the plans of the architect Petre Antonescu. 

Herăstrău is Bucharest's largest and most popular park. It has an area of about 1.1 km², of which 0.7 km² is the lake. Initially, the area was full of marshes, but these were drained between 1930 and 1935, and the park was opened in 1936. The park is divided into two zones: a rustic or natural zone (the Village Museum), which is left more or less undisturbed, and a public/'active' domain with open areas for recreation activities. Small boats are allowed on the lake.



Herăstrău Park and Triumphal Arch, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Embassy of Sweden*


Embassy of Sweden, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Embassy of Peru*


Embassy of Peru, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Embassy of Russia*


Embassy of Russian Federation, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Russian Embassy, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Embassy of Canada*


Embassy of Canada, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest Embassy, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Headquarters of Social Democrat Party*


Headquarters of Social Democreat Party, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Social Democreat Party HQ, Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




School in Neoromanian style


School in Neoromanian style on Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Alexandru Constantinescu Street



Alexandru Constantinescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Alexandru Constantinescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Charles de Gaule Square​









The square was originally named Piaţa Jianu, after a haiduc (brigand) and folk hero who fought together with Tudor Vladimirescu in the 1821 Wallachian Revolution. Its final name change happened in the late 1990s, the square being renamed after Charles de Gaulle, the leader of the Free French Forces and first president of the French Fifth Republic.






*Charles de Gaule Statue *in front of main entrance of Herăstrău Park. The statue was inaugurated in 2006 with the ocasion of Francophonie Summit in Bucharest.


Charles de Gaule Statue, Charles de Gaule Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






The *Charles de Gaule Plaza* (in picture only a detail with its entrance) is a "class A" office building constructed entirely out of steel and glass.

It has 16 floors and a surface of 40.000 m², being the largest office building in Romania and one of the largest in Eastern Europe. There are an additional 5 floors underground that serve as a parking space with 350 places.

The elevators are the fastest in Romania having a speed of 2.5m/s.


Clarles de Gaulle Plaza, Charles de Gaule Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Calea Dorobanților​

Calea Dorobanţi is one of the oldest streets with heavy traffic in Bucharest. The area around the street was designed and built as an exclusive distric. The current name was given to the street in 1878, after the Romanian War of Independence, as a tribute to the Romanian infantry troops (Dorobanţi in Romanian) which fought in Pleven, Vidin and Grivitsa. 


Dorobanţi is a neighborhood in Sector 1, Bucharest. The neighborhood is dominated by red brick buildings and glass buildings. 

The district features a large number of embassy buildings, and local cafes are regarded as meeting places of Bucharest's nouveau riche. Together with Primăverii neighborhood situated in vicinity, it has the most expensive real estate properties in Romania.



Dorobanți Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

What a great tour this is. Bucharest hardley has any secrets for us anymore!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard​

Connects Victory and Roman squares. 


Is bordered by imposing pre-war villas with several embassies. Also the surrounding neighborhoods consists of streets with great villas.


Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Benonie said:


> What a great tour this is. Bucharest hardley has any secrets for us anymore!



Thank you! Fortunately, there are lots of secrets ahead to be discovered! :cheers:







Some other buildings and places:
















*Revolution Square seen from Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue and Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*House of Mița Biciclista* ("Mița The Byciclist Woman"). Maria Mihăescu (1885 - 1968), known as Mița Biciclista was famous in the period between wars for its beauty but also for being a noncoformist and the first woman to ride a bicycle in Romania in 1898. She received the house as a gift from King Ferdinand. The building in Art-Nouveau style dates from 1908.

The white building behind is French Embassy (one of the buildings).


Mița Biciclista House, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Institute of Archaeology "Vasile Pârvan"* is an institute of the Romanian Academy, located in Bucharest, Romania and specialized in prehistory, ancient history, classical archeology and medieval history.


It is hosted in Casa Macca, from the end of 19th century. Richly decorated with sculptures and paintings, is preserved in the original form, without any transformations of restorations.


National Institute of Archaeology, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















*Allianz - Țiriac Assurances*, Căderea Bastiliei Street


Allianz-Ţiriac Assurances, Căderea Bastiliei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*ING Bank*, Grigore ALexandrescu Street


ING Bank, Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




ING Bank, Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



ING Bank, Iancu de Hunedoara Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Herăstrău Park*


Herăstrău Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Former building of Ministry of Culture*, Kiseleff Bouelvard


Ministry of Culture, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Airmen's Boulevard*


Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Manea the Baker Church*, 1798. Typical for 18th - early 19th century Bucharest architecture.


Manea the Baker church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Hotel Novotel*, Victory Avenue. built in 2006 on the place of former National Theatre (built in 1852, destroyed during WW2). The loggia imitates the one of former theatre.


Hoteol Novotel, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Hotel Novotel, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Otopeni Airport​









Otopeni Airport by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Otopeni Airport by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Lipscani Street at 11,30 PM​


Lipscani is the heart of oldest district of Bucharest, known as Centrul Istoric. 

In last years, the district has became a pedestrian area, being now the liveliest part of city, people filling the streets and the terraces the entire night up to the morning.


The building in the second picture is the National Bank (1900).



Lipscani Street, Bucharest, 11,30 PM by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Lipscani Street, Bucharest, 11,30 PM by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Cathedral Plaza*



Cathedral Plaza by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Cathedral Plaza by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Romexpo*


Romexpo, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Kiseleff Boulevard*


Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Ribarca

Fantastic thread! Bucharest possesses a great blend of styles.

This corner building reminds me of Hong Kong architecture!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

^^ Thank you for the nice words! 




The today pictures:














National Library of Romania, Bucharest​


With 13 million items, is among ten biggest libraries in the world.

The new building was inaugurated in April 2012. The building hosts the National Library and the Ministry of Culture. The structure of the building was begin in 1986 but remained unfinished. In 2009 started the works for finishing the constructiin, with a different design than the initial one.



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dâmbovița River in front of National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dâmbovița River in front of National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Library of Romania​

The U-shaped part of the building that hosts the Ministry of Culture.



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library of Romania, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Other photos:


*Chamber of Commerce and Industry*


Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Chamber of Commerce and Industry by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Dâmbovița River* and the Palace of Parliament in distance


Dâmbovița River and the Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dâmbovița River and the Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dâmbovița River in front of National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Dâmbovița River and Bucur Church* (18th century or older)


Dâmbovița River and Bucur Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Dâmbovița River and Bucur Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*The Tribunal*. Built in the 1987 as a department store for youth, was converted in 2006 into the new headquarters of Bucharest Tribunal, suffering a radical redesign (only the structure belongs to initial construction).


The Tribunal, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Unirea Shopping Center*. Opened in 1976 and enlarged in 1989, it was the largest department store in Communist Romania. Converted, in 1990's, into a shopping centre, the complex has a total area of 83,971 square metres and 1000 parking spaces. 


Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL

photos made yesterday













Orthodox Patriarchate​

The Patriarchate Hill is a small hill and an important historic, cultural, architectural, religious and touristic point.

The Romanian Patriarchy and the residence of the Patriarch are both located here.

The monastic complex was surrounded by walls, like a citadel; beginning in 1698, access to the monastery yard was provided by the bell-tower built by Constantin Brâncoveanu. 

The cathedral, dedicated to Saints Constantine and Helen, was built between 1654 and 1658 by Constantin Şerban and his wife Bălaşa, and consecrated under Mihnea III in 1658.


The chapel is the most valuable building on Dealul Mitropoliei. Built in the 17th century along with the palace, the chapel was rebuilt in 1723.


The building that is today the Patriarchal Palace (Palatul Patriarhal) was built under Constantin Şerban and was intended to house the monastery’s starets. 


The Palace of the Chamber of Deputies was built in 1907 after the plans of architect Dimitrie Maimarolu, on the site of the princely divan, itself built where a group of old monastic buildings once were. It is build in a neo-classical style, with an 80-metre façade, in the centre of which is a peristyle featuring six Ionic columns. 



Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


Patriarchate Hill by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Antim Monastey​

The monastery was built by Bishop Antim Ivireanu in 1715. It is said that Antim has carved himself the stone altar.


The monastery is a gem of Brâncovenesc art, not only the richly decorated church but also the fortified cloister, with picturesque chapels, colonades, bell tower, cells etc.

The Library of Theological Institute is a newer building inside the complex, erected in the 1920s in Neoromanian style. The mosaics too are modern.




Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Liberty Boulevard*. Is the boulevard running between the Palace of Parliament and Constitution Square



Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Unification Avenue*


Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​[/CENTER]









*Unification Square*


Brătianu Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Arena and Parachuting Tower



National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Parachuting Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Arena, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

New Saint George Church​

It was built in 1705 by Constantin Brâncoveanu, a Renaisance prince that was the last native ruler in Wallachia before the instauration of Phanariotes (rulers of Greek origin appointed by Ottomans).

Brâncoveanu was executed by Ottomans together with his four sons (for betraying the Turks and allying with Russians). They were offered the life if they would convert to islam but refused and for this reason have been sanctified by the Romanian Orthodox Church in 1992.


As it was buried secretedly, it wasn't known where ruler's body is until 1914, when Nicolae Iorga (a historian) deciphered an inscription on a votive lamp at a tomb in this church, that was saying that in that place was the resting place of Brâncoveanu, which was later confirmed after opening the grave.


I n 1847, during The Great Fire that destroyed much of the city, the surrounding buildings (the church was actually part of a large fortified a monastery) have been so much damaged that they have been left unrepaired and later collapsed, thus making the ground around the church higher with 1-2 m than its floor level.



New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Carol Park​

The park was designed by French landscape artist Édouard Redont in 1900 on Filaret Hill, under the supervision of Constantin Istrati, then president of the Romanian Academy. It was inaugurated in 1906, on the 40th anniversary of the coronation of King Carol I. 

It hosted the 1906 Bucharest Exhibition, and included many pavilions and buildings, of which only the Technical Museum and the open air Roman Arenas survive.


Aside from its beautiful vegetation and panoramic views, the park also includes several monuments, such as a Mausoleum, the Cantacuzino Fountain (built in 1870), another fountain Fântâna Minelor şi Carierelor (1906), the Giants' Statues, the Zodiac Fountain (1934), the Technical Museum (first opened in 1909), a monument in the shape of a small mosque built in 1923 as a sign of reconciliation. Also in the park are the open-air Roman Arena, and the Astronomical Institute of the Romanian Academy.


The mausoleum was built in honour of revolutionary socialist militants. In 1991, the mausoleum acquired a new purpose when the Communists were exhumed and interred in other cemeteries. They were replaced by the remains of soldiers fallen in World War I, brought from the Mărăşeşti Mausoleum.



Carol Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Carol Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Carol Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Carol Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Palace of Parliament*


Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Unification Avenue*


Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Dâmbovița River in Unification Square*


Dâmbovița River in Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Brătianu Avenue*


Brătianu Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Brătianu Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Unification Square and Dimitrie Cantemir Boulevard*


Dimitrie Cantemir Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Șelari Street*


Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Greek Church* built in 1899, it is situated in the same courtyard with the Greek Embassy, on Ferdinand I Boulevard.


Greek Church, Ferdinand I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Greek Church, Ferdinand I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Ferdinand I Boulevard* - apartment building


Ferdinand I Boulevard, bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Central University Library​









Situated in Revolution Square (named The Royal Palace Square prior to 1948), it was conceived as part of an urban ensamble including the Royal Palace situated across the Victory Avenue. The statue of King Carol I (the original destroyed after 1947 by communists, present one inaugurated in 2010) is between the two complexes of buildings.


The present Central University Library was founded in 1895 as the _Carol I Library of the University Foundation_. The building was completed in 1893 and opened on 14 March 1895. In 1911, the building was extended by the same architect and the new wing was opened on 9 May 1914.




During the Romanian Revolution of 1989, a fire was started in the building and over 500,000 books, along with 3,700 manuscripts, were burnt. Starting in April 1990, the building was repaired and modernized, being reopened on 20 November 2001. It includes the two historical wings and a new body with a big central space and roof luminator.








The Library seen from the courtyard of National Art Museum (former Royal Palace)...


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





... and from another angle of the square


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







The square seen from one of the entrances


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Central University Library​



*Views from the initial corp, finished in 1893* (and restored after the 1989 fire)



Carol I Room


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





View from the balcony of Carol I Room toward the square and Royal Palace


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

Conference Hall


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




Access to Royal Box


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Hall in front of Teachers' Room


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Teachers' Room


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Central University Library​



*The New Corp*. It has five levels of which the first three (including ground floor) contains reading rooms (each one dedicated to a number of specialities, like Medicine and Geography). The fourth floor is mostly spaces for personel and the fifth is entirely accesible only to personel.






Ground floor. Here there are no books, only computers and the loby


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Platform between the ground and first floors


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




First floor


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






Third floor


Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Unification Avenue​












3.8 km long and 90 m wide, was intended to be a response to Champs-Élysées, beating the famous boulevard not only by dimensions (Champs-Élysées is only 1.9 km long and 70 m wide) but also by the monumentality of the buildings along it as well by the fountains.




It starts in Constitution Square (the square in front of the Parliament Palace), runs through the large Unification Square and ends in the circular Alba Iulia Square.



In middle between the two ways there are 27 fountains with complicated sculptures (10 between Unification and Alba Iulia squares, 17 between Constitution and Unification squares).


In Unification Square alone (beside the 30 fountains along the avenue) there is a complex of 13 large fountains including the central one with a monumental support, all decorated with mosaic floors with vegetal and dolphin motifs and sculpted borders.








These pictures are taken from the segment between Unification and Alba Iulia squares


Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Unification Square


Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Bucharest Metro​









It is one of the most accessed systems of the Bucharest public transport network with a ridership of 177.23 million passengers in 2010 (averaging out at 485,000 passengers per day).

In total, the network is 69.25 km long and has 51 stations.


The first line, M1, opened on November 16, 1979, running from Timpuri Noi to Semănătoarea (now Petrache Poenaru). It was 6.2 km long with 6 stations.


Following this, more lines were opened at interval of every 2-4 years.







*Unirii 1 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway, Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - Unirii 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 Stations*


Bucharest Subway - passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 stations by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Bucharest Subway - passway between Unirii 1 and Unirii 2 stations by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Unirii 2 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Unirii 2 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Bucharest Metro​




*Piața Romană* (Roman Square) *Station*


Bucharest Subway - Piața Romană Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Piața Romană Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Victory Square 1 Station*


Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest Subway - Victory Square 1 Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*University Station*


Bucharest Subway - University Station by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Radu Vodă former monastery​









Founded by ruler Alexandru al II-lea Mircea (1568-1577) as a strong fortified complex, which will be partly rebuilt around 1620. 

The walls and cells will be dismantled in 19th century, remaining onlty the church and the bell tower.

Today is the church of the Orthodox Seminary (theological college) whose buildings are in imediate vicinity, on the small proeminence / hill on which the monastery stands.




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Radu Voduă former monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Library - interiors​



*Entrance*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Ground floor*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*First floor*. To date, only the ground floor and the first floor are open to public. There is also a mezzanine which appears in pictures.


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Reading rooms at first floor*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Bonus: exterior of thewing of Ministry of Culture and Dâmbovița River in fron of the Library


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

The Patriarchate​



Inedite angle of the the former *Palace of Chamber of Deputies* (now called Palace of Patriarchate), from the Ienăchiță Văcărescu Street. This street is in second picture with the Palace at its end.


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







Less inedite angles of the same Palace 


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









The *Cathedral of Patriarchate* (and bell tower) and the *Residence of the Patriarch*, confusingly named "Palace of Patriachate" too.


The white-bearded guy in last picture is not the Patriarch but some bishop.



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




*Statue of A. I. Cuza* on the alley descending from Hill of Patriarchate to Unification Square.


Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest has many very impressive features - judging by your photographs. Unification Avenue is splendid; and the colourful frescoes on the monastery walls are beautiful.


----------



## midrise

Great update.....nice too see the pix of it's metro, the belly of the city. The metro, as in any city that has one, helps fuel the movement of the populace with out any traffic tie ups. They, metros, also help sper development, resulting in growth and investment.....It's all good..:colgate:kay::bowtie::cheers1:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Bucharest has many very impressive features - judging by your photographs. Unification Avenue is splendid; and the colourful frescoes on the monastery walls are beautiful.


Thank you! Those murals anyway are not historical but recent, some decades old.








midrise said:


> Great update.....nice too see the pix of it's metro, the belly of the city. The metro, as in any city that has one, helps fuel the movement of the populace with out any traffic tie ups. They, metros, also help sper development, resulting in growth and investment.....It's all good..:colgate:kay::bowtie::cheers1:



Thanks. I will post from other stations too later.









More photos from yesterday:
















University Square​




In 15th century, here was the northern limit of the city. Around 1700, the limit was already around what is today Roman Square.

In 1679 was built here the Princely School, which in 18th century will become Princely Academy (a sort of university) and in 1818 will become St. Sava National School. (info source)






In second half of 19th century, this was the most emblematic part of the city, as capital of a country that passed from Oriental style in architecture and way of life (dressing, habits etc) to a country of Western culture and to a state with modern institutions.



The oldest wings of the building of the University are from 1864 (built on the place of former St. Sava National School), while other wing was rebuilt after 1944 bombings.





The statues in front of the University represents:


*Michael the Brave* (1558–1601) was the Prince of Wallachia (1593–1601), of Transylvania (1599–1600), and of Moldavia (1600). He ruled all three principalities in a personal union for a short period of time. The statue, made in 1874, was the first statue of Bucharest.

*Ion Heliade Rădulescu* (1802–1872), academic and man of letters, statue made in 1879.

*Gheorghe Lazăr* (1779-1821), Transylvanian-born Romanian scholar, the founder of the first Romanian language school in Bucharest, St. Sava in 1818. Statue made in 1889.
*Spiru Haret* (1851-1912) Romanian-Armenian mathematician, astronomer and politician.




The building that is now the Romanian Commercial Bank was built in 1906-1935, for the other one, with a banner of Social DEmocratic Party, I couldn't find info.




The square is now a construction site, a parge underground parking being built underneath.





University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

University Square - Șuțu Palace​



Built in 1833-1835 after the plans of Viennese architects Conrad Schwink și Johann Veit for Alexandros Soutzos / Alexandru Suţu, a Phanariote Greek who ruled as Prince of Moldavia (1801-1802) and Prince of Wallachia (1802, 1806, 1818-1821). 



The palace houses The Museum of Bucharest, with interesting artefacts discovered archaeologically around the city and objects reflecting its history between 15- early 20th centuries.





Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Șuțu Palace, University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










Bonus: another view of the square and Ion Ghica, a street near the Șuțu Palace. 


University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Ion Ghica Street near University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Modernist buildings along Magheru Avenue​



As I said in a previous post, this thoroughout was the pride and most modern part of Bucharest in the period between wars. 


Several of the buildings built then have collapsed at the 1977 earthquake (some of them collapsed only partially and have been modified afterward). The ones that still stands have a weak support structure making them vulnerable at a next serious earthquake.


See a video with the 1977 earthquake here.





*Intersection with Rosetti Street*. This rounded appartment buildings were making one of the most characteristic sights of the the city in the period between wars. Recently, one of two was consolidated and renovated as you can see. These works costs more than building it from skratch, as the new support structure must be implemented in the old building by breaking the floors and so on.



Intersection Rosetti -Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Intersection Rosetti -Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*Patria Cinema* is among the best-known movie theatres in Bucharest, housed in Horia Creangă's 10-story ARO building (named after the insurance firm that had it built), designed in 1929 and completed in 1931.


Patria Cinema, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Hotel Ambasador* opened in 1937, designed by architect Aghir Culina.


Hotel Ambasador, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Hotel Lido*, built in 1930 was at his time the most modern in the city and the first to have a pool with artificial waves (which still exists in the back side).


Hotel Lido, Magheru Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Other pictures:



*Dacia Boulevard close to Roman Square*. In the first picture appears a part of the Hotel Howard Johnson Grand Plaza, built in 1973 under the name Hotel Dorobanți (is 70 m tall).

The second picture is the colonnade of a building on Roman Square.



Dacia Boulevard near Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Dacia Boulevard near Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*British Council*


British Council, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Lahovary Square* (in the same area) - a palace in this square


Lahovary Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








Inside *Unirea Shopping Center*


Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Unification Avenue and Square*


Unification Square, Bucharest 9 Oct 2012 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Brătianu Avenue* and Unification Square


Brătianu Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum (former Royal Palace)​










The history of the Palace:

-In 1815 was built the Golescu House with 25 rooms. 

-In 1837 the house becomes the new Princely Court of ruler Alexandru Ghica (historically, the court was situated in Lipscani area, were are its ruins, called Old Court).


-Between 1859-1866 was residence of Alexandru Ioan Cuza, ruler of United Principalities (Wallachia and Moldavia).

-In 1866 becomes the residence of King Carol I.

- After a fire in 1926 it was demolished and the present Palace was built after the plans of architect Nicolae Nenciulescu.






In 1950 was created the National Art Museum and hosted in the numerous and big rooms of the palace.



The museum was damaged during the 1989 Romanian Revolution that led to the downfall of Nicolae Ceauşescu. In 2000, part of the museum reopened to the public, housing the modern Romanian collection and the international collection; the comprehensive Medieval art collection, which now features works salvaged from monasteries destroyed during the Ceauşescu era, reopened in spring 2002. There are also two halls that house temporary exhibits.



The international collection includes works by Old Masters such as Domenico Veneziano, El Greco, Tintoretto, Jan van Eyck, Jan Brueghel the Elder, Peter Paul Rubens, and Rembrandt, plus a smattering of works by impressionists such as Claude Monet and Alfred Sisley. 



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​


*Lobby at European Masters section* (southern wing of the Palace)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Stairs and corridors at European Masters section*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*European Masters - Printmaking Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





*European Masters - Italian School*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​


*German and Austrian Schools*. First picture: Lucas Cranach the Elder




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Italian School*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​




*Spanish School*. Second picture: three paintings by El Greco



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Some painting by a Master from Nurnberg* 


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











* Netherlandish School *- Pieter Brueghel the Young


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​


*Flamish School* - Rubens


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Dutch School*. Third picture: Rembrandt


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​




*French School*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*French School* - Room of 19-20th century. General view (sculptures by rodin in the middle), paintings by Monet (second and third photos), Sisley, and a sculpture by Rodin


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​




*European Masters section - exit staircase*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​



*Romanian Medieval Art - Treasure Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Romanian Medieval Art - 14th - first half of 15th centuries Room*. The wooden sculpted doors belonged to Snagov Monastery and were carved in 1425. The tapestry dates from 1437 and is from NeamȚ Monastery. The book is illuminated Tetravangel from Neamț Monastery, written and painted in 1436 by Gavriil Uric.


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​



*Romanian Medieval Art: second half of 15th century - first half of 16th century Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Room of Altar from Șmig / Schmigen* (Sibiu County), 1510


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Romanian Medieval Art: second half of 16th century Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Central University Library and Revolution Square





Central University Library and Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Central University Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​


*18th century Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​


*First half of 19th century portraits*. In these paintings one can see how the society of Danubian Principalities (Wallachia and Moldavia) shifted from Oriental way of life to Occidental one






1802 - Lambru, Greek teacher at Sfântu Sava Academy in Bucharest


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







1824 - Caragea Vodă (ruler in Wallachia 1812-1818)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










After 1813 - Caragea Vodă


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






After 1830 - Voivod Grigore Ghica II-nd (ruler in Moldavia 1726-1733, 1735-1741, ruler in Wallachia 1733-1735, 1748-1752)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







After 1830 - Voivod Matei Ghica (ruler in Wallachia 1752-1753, ruler in Moldavia 1753-1756)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








Voivod Grigore Ghica III-rd (ruler in Moldavia 1764-1767, ruler in Wallachia 1768-1769)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







Grigore Brâncoveanu, Great Ban of Wallachia (1764-1832)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








1830 - Portrait of a man


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








Chancellor Alecu Ghica (1836-1839)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







Around 1805 - Minister for Internal Affairs Mihail Manu


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








Poet Alecu Văcărescu


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








1863 - Grigore Ghica I (ruler of Wallachia)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





1837 - Family of Minister of Minister of Internal Affairs Vasile Alexandri


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





1831


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






1842


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​



*19th century Romanian Masters*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




Tattarescu - Peasants, 1868


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Ealry 20th century*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Constantin Brâncuși Room*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Ion Țuculescu - _Metamorphoses of the Field_ 1956 and _Sunflower _ 1957


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Art Museum​




*Lobby of the Romanian Art section* (northern wing of the Palace)


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Northern and western sides of the Palace*


National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Art Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum​

Was created in 1970 and is housed in the former Postal Palace (1900) and a new wing built in 1960s.


Is the most important history and archaeological museum in country. 


Most of the building is in restoration process since several years and is closed for this reason. Only the Treasure Room and the Lapidarium are opened.



The Treasure Room exhibits fabulous gold and silver treasures discovered (or created) in Romania: a great number of treasures from prehistory (Neolithic, Bronze and Iron Ages), Dacian period (maybe the most fascinating), Roman period, Migration period (Gothic and Gepid), also important treasures from middle age and the Treasure of Romanian Royal Family.



Views from the coloonnade and from the stairs of the Palace


National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum​

Integral *copy of Trajan's Column from Rome* (depicting the two wars between Dacians and Romans in 102 and 106 CE). 

The copy was made starting with 1939. It arrived in Bucharest only in 1967, being initially displayed in the Peasant Museum, because the NHM wasn't yet created.

It was moved in the present museum and building (a new construction additional to the monumental Postal Palace, 1900) in 1972 in the Lapidarium room, where original Greek and Roman sculptures and reliefs from Romania's archaeological sites are also presented.



National History Museum Bucharest - Copy of Trajan's Column from Rome by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Copy of Trajan's Column from Rome by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Copy of Trajan's Column from Rome by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National History Museum Bucharest - Copy of Trajan's Column from Rome by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum​


*Lapidarium* found in the same room with the column (the new wing of the museum, added in 1960s). 


Greek and Roman sculptures (4th century BCE - 5th century CE), discovered mainly in Dobruja and Transylvania



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum Treasure Room






National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Neolithic Gold Treasure from Moigrad* (Sălaj County), 4th millenium BCE: a big female idol and three smaller male idols. It weights 780 gr.


National History Museum Bucharest - Moigrad (Sălaj County) gold treasure (4th millenium BCE) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Moigrad (Sălaj County) gold treasure (4th millenium BCE) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Perșinari (Dâmbovița County) Gold Daggers Treasure*, ~1600 BCE, 4 kg


National History Museum Bucharest - Perșinari (Dâmbovița County) gold treasure (~1600 BCE) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Tiaras (crowns) from Galeșu Mare* (Constanța County), 1000 BCE


National History Museum Bucharest - Galeșu Mare (Constan'a County) gold tiaras (~1000 BCE) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Other treasures from Bronze and Iron Ages* (2000 -700 BCE)


National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​


*Dacian Gold Helmet form Poiana Coțofenești *(Prahova County). 4th century BCE, 1 kg


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (Prahova County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (Prahova County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (Prahova County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (Prahova County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold helmet from Poiana Coțofenești (Prahova County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​


*Dacian Silver Treasure from Agighiol* (Tulcea County), 4th century BCE


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Agighiol (Tulcea County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​


*Dacian Gold Treasure from Stâncești and Cucuteni - Băiceni* (Botoșani and Iași Counties), 5th century BCE


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold treasures from Stâncești and Cucuteni - Băiceni by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold treasure from Stâncești (Botoșani County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold treasure from Cucteni - Băiceni (Iași County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Dacian silver Rhyton from Poroina* (Mehedinți County), 4th century BCE


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver rython from Poroina (Mehedinți County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​



*Dacian silver Treasure from Peretu* (Teleorman County), 5th century BCE


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Peretu (Teleorman County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Peretu (Teleorman County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Peretu (Teleorman County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Peretu (Teleorman County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Peretu (Teleorman County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​



*Dacian silver Treasure from Sâncrăieni* (Harghita County), 1st century BCE - 1st century CE


National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Sâncrăieni (Harghita County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Sâncrăieni (Harghita County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Sâncrăieni (Harghita County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian silver treasure from Sâncrăieni (Harghita County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​


*Dacian gold bracelets from Sarmisegetusa Regia* (Hunedoara County), 1st century CE. Each one weights 1 kg. They were all recovered with the help of Interpol from treasure hunters who were trying to sell them abroad.


They are remains of fabulous Treasure of Dacian Kings, that was looted by Romans after the conquest of Sarmisegetusa Regia, the Dacian Capital, in 106 CE.





A Byzantine historian compiling Getica wrote that the Decebal Treasure had 5,000,000 lbs (2,200 tonnes) of gold and 10,000,000 lbs (4,500 tonnes) of silver. Some modern historians, such as Julian Bennett believe that this is copy error. Still if the real treasure was one-tenth those figures, its value is still the equivalent of 160 million denarii.

Jérôme Carcopino has estimated the treasure at 165,500 kg of gold and 331,000 kg of silver. Between 1540 and 1759 in Sarmizegetusa Regia 700 kg of gold was recovered, much more was discovered in the 19th century. (Wikipedia)



The Dacian spoils must have contributed immensely to the flourishing of the economic, social and constructive activities of the Roman Empire. Before his wars against Decebalus, Trajan had been forced to take harsh measures to save the finances of the state, left in a poor condition by his predecessors, but now he passes to sudden unlimited expenditure: draining the Pontine Marshes, extending Italy’s ports, building a new aqueduct to provide water to Rome, remaking in Egypt the channel between the Nile and the Red Sea, increasing the army by founding two new legions, preparing the great war against the Parthes of 113 – 117, renouncing certain taxes, giving to the Roman people grand and long performances, allotting to the poor considerable grants, but, above all, building in the middle of the City the incomparable Forum Ulpium, with magnificent edifices and with his Column itself, whose relief depicts the Dacian wars we are so interested in.
(wildcarpathia.com)




National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold bracelets from Sarmisegetusa Regia (Hunedoara County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold bracelets from Sarmisegetusa Regia (Hunedoara County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Dacian gold bracelets from Sarmisegetusa Regia (Hunedoara County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​



*Other Dacian silver Treasures* from Surcea (Covasna, Coada Malului (Prahova) and Bucharest - Herăstrău. The last ones depict some real person and as they belonged to Burebista's time and the area were his capital was, some historians supposed they might depict him. 


National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Roman and later discoveries*


National History Museum Bucharest - Roman gold artefacts by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​




*Gothic Treasure from Pietroasele* (Buzău County), 4th century CE (~375), 18,795 kg from the initial 27 kg. They were discovered in the area called in ancient sources Caucaland, in Buzău Mountains, where was the capital of the Gothic Confederation. The name Caucaland seems similar to the one of Dacian tribe of Caucocensi, that were located aproximatively in the same area.


It was the star of the Universal Exhibition in Paris in 1867. It was also exhibited in London (1868) and Vienna (1872). It was the greatest treasure until the discovery of Tutankhamon one. 



On one of the pieces is the inscription "gutaniowi hailag" which was translated as variants of the formula "the sacred inheritance of Goths".



National History Museum Bucharest - Gothic Treasure from Pietroasele by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Gothic Treasure from Pietroasele by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Gothic Treasure from Pietroasele by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Gothic Treasure from Pietroasele by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National History Museum - Treasure Room​




*Gepid Treasures 1 and 2 from Apahida* (Cluj County), 5th century CE, gold and silver. 


In the village of Apahida have been made important archaeological discoveries, including two tombs with treasures belonging to two Gepid princes or kings from 5th century CE. One of the tombs was found in 1889 and consists of a coffin containing the body of a man wearing a ring with the name Omharus inscribed on it. The tomb contained numerous specific Gepidic ornaments. This treasure is now at the History Museum in Budapest.

A second hoard was discovered in 1968, 300 m from the first. This second treasure, much richer than the first, contained the tomb of a man who was identified by existing accessories as another Gepid ruler. The two thesauri have led to the assumption that the area they are leaders of an inhumation cemetery Gepid, hypothesis confirmed by the fact that in 1978 a villager in the area discovered another ornament ornamental chance similar to those found in the first two treasures. 



National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Gepid Treasures 1 and 2 from Apahida (Cluj County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National History Museum Bucharest - Gepid Treasures 1 and 2 from Apahida (Cluj County) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Fibulae from Migration period*. The first is from Coșoveni (Dolj County), dates from 7th century and belonged probably to Slavs. The second is from Someșeni (Cluj County), dates from 5th century and belonged to Gepids.


National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


National History Museum Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What wonderful treasures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thanks!


Some more photos from last days:















*Roman Square*


Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*University of Economic Studies* (the new wing)


University of Economic Studies, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Lahovary Square*


Lahovary Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Tache Ionescu Street*


Tache Ionescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Calea Dorobanților Boulevard*. The bulding in first picture is called "Blocul Zodiac" (because of its decorations with Zodiac signs) and was constructed in 1946 after plans by architect Emil Prager


Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

National Arena and Parachuting Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Metro, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Metro, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Unificatyion Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Unificatyion Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Unirea Shopping Center*


Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*National Library*


National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Great gallery :cheers:

The pictures from the Treasure room are awesome, you should update this thread (Treasures of Romania)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442520&page=2&highlight=romania


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Great gallery :cheers:
> 
> The pictures from the Treasure room are awesome, you should update this thread (Treasures of Romania)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1442520&page=2&highlight=romania



Done!


Btw, I missed to post this one. In left part of the show case there are some discoveries from Transylvania (7th century BCE) and one from Tăușeu (Bihor County) from 10th century BCE, and in the middle panel and the entire right part is the big* Treasure from Hinova* (Mehedinți County), 5 kg :nuts: of gold from 12th century BCE.




National History Museum Bucharest - by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




Also, there were many other treasures from medieval period, also the Romanian Royal Treasure, which I will photograph with other occasion.


----------



## midrise

This thread has intrigned me from it's begging. Because of it's buildings and nick name, The Little Paris, but now the allure of it treasures and art have added too that. Good job can you show us about it's everyday life of the people and how they spend their time, resturants, pubs, coffee houses, theater, it's enterment, discos, ect........Please/Thanx..:booze::dj::dunno::naughty::cheers1::eat:kay::dance:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next


----------



## PRIMEVAL

midrise said:


> This thread has intrigned me from it's begging. Because of it's buildings and nick name, The Little Paris, but now the allure of it treasures and art have added too that. Good job can you show us about it's everyday life of the people and how they spend their time, resturants, pubs, coffee houses, theater, it's enterment, discos, ect........Please/Thanx..:booze::dj::dunno::naughty::cheers1::eat:kay::dance:


I'll make some photos in malls and in the "Centrul Istoric" during night in future.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Photos made yesterday;












*Telephone Palace* is an art deco style building. Until 1956, the 52.5 meter building was the tallest building in Bucharest.


The building was inaugurated in 1934 in the presence of King Carol II.


Designed on behalf of SART by the Romanian architect of Dutch origin Edmond Van Saanen Algi and built over the course of about 20 months in 1931–1933, it was the first major modernist building on Bucharest's Calea Victoriei,


The Great Depression that began with the Wall Street Crash of 1929 strongly impacted the Romanian economy. The Romanian government decided to take a loan from the American trust, Morgan, which obtained from this transaction the granting of a 20-year monopoly on Romanian telephony to the International Telephone and Telegraph Corporation (ITT).


Designed on behalf of SART by the Romanian architect of Dutch origin Edmond Van Saanen Algi and built over the course of about 20 months in 1931–1933, it was the first major modernist building on Bucharest's Calea Victoriei,


A 1993 study revealed structural problems (the roof was never designed to support microwave antennas, but only a coffee shop); before a major reconstruction project could be started in 1997, engineers had to begin by redrawing building plans, as the originals had been lost. Works included reconstruction to duplicate the original façade, as well as structural reinforcement. The reconstruction design was made by Romanian architecture office Proiect Bucuresti. The whole Project, which ultimately employed 700 people, was the largest architectural reconstruction project ever undertaken in Romania. 





Telephone Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Telephone Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Victory Avenue at Telephone Palace (right) and Hotel Novotel (left)*. View from Matei Millo Street


Matei Millo Street and Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Victory Avenue at Constantin Tănase Revue Theatre*. Named "Cărăbuș Theatre" in the period between wars (founded in 1919), it was most famous in Romania, thanks to its key figure, the actor Constantin Tănase (1880–1945), who was killed because of his satyrical remarks at the Red Army soldiers' habit of "requisitioning" all personal property in sight, in particular of taking people's watches.


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Academy Street*


Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Brezoianu Street*


Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*City Hall and Elisabeta Boulevard*. Constructed in 1906-1910 after plans by architect Petre Antonescu in Neo-Romanian style. Presently in restoration process


Elisabeta Boulevard and City Hall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



City Hall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Elisabeta Boulevard and City Hall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*National Archives*, Elisabeta Boulevard


Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*National Institute of Magistrature*, Elisabeta Boulevard


National Archives, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Schitu Măgureanu Street*


Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Kogălniceanu Square*


Mihail Kogălniceanu Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Kogălniceanu Boulevard*


Kogălniceanu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Mihail Kogălniceanu Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Law School*. 1934-1936, architect Petre Antonescu


Law School Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*General Constantin Cristescu Street*


General C-tin Cristescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*National Opera*. The present building with a capacity of 952 seats was constructed in 1953 after plans by architect Octav Doicescu


National Opera Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Opera Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



National Opera Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*Opera Business Center*. Architect Dorin Ștefan, 1999


Opera Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL

16th Oct 2012 - Romania - Netherlands 1-4





Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Romania - Netherlands 1-4 16Oct 2012 Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

This evening


Unification Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What a fantastic sporting stadium!

I am really fascinated to visit Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Jane!




*Dobrescu Street* with Revolution Square in backdrop



Dobrescu Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Scaune ("Chairs") Church*, 1704


Scaune Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Colțea Street*


Colțea Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








*New Saint George Church*, 1705


New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​









*Carol I Park*


Carol I Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Carol I Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## EduardSA

Indeed :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Chadoh and Eduard!



Plumbuita Monastery​









First consecration took place in 1560, when ruler Peter the Younger (1559-1568), son of Mircea the Shepherd and Lady Chiajna, started construction of the monastery, which will be completed by ruler Mihnea Turcitul.

Its current form was reached after the second consecration since 1647, when the church was rebuilt from the ground by ruler Matei Basarab, after the model of Dealu Monastery (built by ruler Radu the Great), to commemorate his victory in 1632 against the Turks. Then was added the Princely House and the monastery was reinforced with high walls. The bell tower was built between 1802-1806.

The monastery is a monument of reference for the cultural history of Bucharest, from the late 16th century. In 1573, the first printing press in Bucharest (and the third in Wallachia) was established here.

In the Princely House is arranged a museum that includes: religious art objects and original murals. The library of the monastery is a museum of old books, some 500 years old.



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Plumbuita (former) Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Inside Parliament Palace​


Photos made today (more to come few hours later)


*Hall making access to Ballroom*. This is the main corridor of the Palace and is 150 m long.


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*Room of Human Rights*. The chandelier is the second heaviest in the Palace, weighting 2.5 tonnes.


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







*Main Lobby* of the official entrance (in front of the building)


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

I forgot what room this is


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





Hall continuing the space of the main lobby


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​







Room at the ground floor


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






*|Ballroom*. This room is also the only way to the Official Balcony


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Official Balcony and views over the Unification Avenue*


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Views from the roof*. Is not the roof of the highest part of the building but the one next to it. In first picture, is the Hill of the Orthodox Patriarchate


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The world is so full of grandeur.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Jane!



*Rosetti Room* - destined to spectacles mainly. The chandelier is the heaviest in Europe, weighting 5 tonnes.


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Main lobby* and following hall


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















Various details and the main corridor


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Roof views*


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​










*Official Balcony*


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Exterior of the northern side of the Palace*, where the entrances of the Deputies and of the visitors are


Inside Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Lovely updates. Blue skies can make even harsh temperatures seem beautiful.





Thank you Jane!



Some special for you (third picture):

















Revolution Square


Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Alexandru D. Xenopol Street*


Alexandru D. Xenopol Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Anglican Church*


Anglican Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Icoanei Street*


Icoanei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Icoanei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Corneliu Botez Street*


Corneliu Botez Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Corneliu Botez Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Corneliu Botez Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Alexandru Donici Street*


Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Vasile Lascăr Street*


Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Mihai Eminescu Street*


Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing and very nice new photos from Bucharest


----------



## PRIMEVAL

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing and very nice new photos from Bucharest




Thank you Chris!


Something special for you too: in last picture - the Greek Church (in Izvorul Rece Square)



*Popa Rusu Street*


Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Armenian Church*


Armenian Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Armenian Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Izvorul Rece Square*


Izvorul Rece Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## bagercho

Do you have photos from Hristo Botev str. in Bucharest?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

No, I promise to make tomorrow, also with the Bulgarian Church.


----------



## bagercho

Thank you!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Today was snowing and cold (-6C, felt like -12 because of wind). If you look carefully you can see the snowflakes





Mântuleasa Street







Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Mântuleasa Church* - 1734


Mântuleasa Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Mântuleasa Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Mântuleasa Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Mântuleasa Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.



*Saints' Church* - 1728. Situatued in a little square created by Moșilor and Saints' Street. 


Saints' Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Saints' Street*.Begins from Saints's Church and ends in Hristo Botev Street.


Saints's Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Saints's Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Saints's Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Paleologu Street* with Millenium Tower in backdrop


Paleologu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Hristo Botev Street​



At the request of bagercho





Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..
.
.

*Negustori Street*


Negustori Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Radu Calomfirescu Street*


Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Rosetti Square*


Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Tudor Arghezi Street*


Tudor Arghezi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.

..
*Bulgarian Church* - 1725, situated in a courtyard on Doamnei Street. Because is not visible from street, few people know about it. Unfortunately, it didn't look well as was in restoration


Bulgarian Church, Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bulgarian Church, Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*The National Bank*


National Bank, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Statue of Constantin Brâncoveanu* (Prince of Wallachia between 1688 and 1714). Is situated in front of New Saint George Church, on Brătianu Boulevard


Constantin Brâncoveanu Statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​








There will be some more photos later (not yet edited) and a little movie


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..

.
.
.
*Spătaru Stelea Street* - the photo I like the most from the ones made yesterday


Spătaru Stelea Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Radu Calomfirescu Street*


Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Răzvan Church* - founded in 1593 as a wooden church, rebuilt in present form in 17th or 18th century


Răzvani Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Răzvani Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Răzvani Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Răzvani Church Street*


Răzvani Church Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*New Saint George Church* - built in 1705 by Constantin Brâncoveanu as part of a large monastery / inn, it was the secret place of burial of the voivod and his four sons, after they have been decapitated by Ottomans (for betraying his suzaran, the Ottoman sultan, by allying with the Russians).


It wasn't known where the body of the voivod was buried until 1914, when historian Nicolae Iorga deciphered an inscription on a votive light above a grave inside the church. Brâncoveanu intented to use Horezu Monastery as his family's necropolis, but because of the execution he was deprived of the honours the Ottomans would permitted.


The fortified complex surrounding the church was destroyed by the Great Fire from 1848 and never rebuilt. Its debris was not removed and now the ground level of the surrounding area is 1-2 m higher than the church's ground level.


New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





New Saint George Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL




----------



## bagercho

:cheers1: Thank you again!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you too!




*Speranței Street*


Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Toma Caragiu Street*


Toma Caragiu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Ion Ghica Street*


Ion Ghica Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Elisabeta Boulevard*


Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Revolution Square*


Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.

.*Dâmbovița River near Văcărești Nature Reserve*


Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



























*Văcărești Nature Reserve*. Winter version of a picture presented in a previous post


Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























There were lot of pheasants in the reserve. In the video you can see how the poor guys are attacked by dogs


Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


































Rin Grand Hotel and C.E.T. Sud Vitan (one of the main thermal power stations of Bucharest) seen across the reserve


Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
*The Parliament*


Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Unification Boulevard*


Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Unification Square*


Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

When I look at this set of pictures; I have the distinct feeling of past hardship and suffering.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Is true Jane, but is not only past. Unfortunately Romanians are a people who don't know to be happy, for some reasons that are of moral nature, but I think is not the place to discuss them here.


----------



## openlyJane

But beneath the suffering lies great loyalty, comradeship and warmth.

Merry Christmas to you in Bucharest.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Maybe at older generations, people formed under communism are bitter one to another. 


Talking about Romanians, a clip in Unirea Shopping Center. I had to keep my camera hidden, as is not allowed to take pictures.


----------



## openlyJane

PRIMEVAL said:


> Maybe at older generations, people formed under communism are bitter one to another.
> 
> 
> Talking about Romanians, a clip in Unirea Shopping Center. I had to keep my camera hidden, as is not allowed to take pictures.


You must visit Liverpool - you'd find it friendly! 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

British people are some of the friendliest and most polite.



Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Lebăda ("Swan") Complex in Pantelimon town​


















Administratively, this is not in Bucharest but in a town situated just outside the city.


The town of Pantelimon (16,000 inhabitants), situated immediately east of Bucharest (the lake Pantelimon separates the two localities) was founded in 17th century under the name Obilești.


In 1750, on the island of the lake was founded a monastery-hospital devouted to saint Pantaleon, which later gave the name to the village. It was the second most important hospital in Bucharest area, after Colțea Hospital in the center of Bucharest.


In 1868 a large hospital building was adjoined to the cloister. The hospital was affected by the 1977 earthquake. In 1986 the church was demolished and the buildings transformed into a luxury touristic complex.


In 2001 it was retroceded to the Romanian Orthodox Church. Since `1990 is in a state of abandonment. 










View taken from the surface of the frozen lake


Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















Views from the beautiful backsided park, with the building from 1868 at the end of the steps


Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.

_*...continuing*_



Lebăda ("Swan") Complex in Pantelimon town







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.

_*...continuing*_



Lebăda ("Swan") Complex in Pantelimon town​








View taken from the Biruinței Boulevard


Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























Views taken from Pantelimon Park (part of Bucharest)


Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lebăda (Swan) Complex in Pantelimon town near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















Movie on the steps


----------



## openlyJane

Very beautiful images.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you!




DSCN0964 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Floreasca Skytower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Nusco Tower, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















Herăstrău Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




















City Gate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














University of Agronomic Science and Veterinary Medicine, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Țiriac Asigurări, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Țiriac Asigurări, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









House of Free Press, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Lahovari Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Dorobanți and Dacia boulevards, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Benjamin Franklin Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Nivolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












George Vraca Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Curtea Veche church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Rahova former Brewery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Liberty Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Antim Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Speranței (Hope's) Street







Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The parliament building is quite monumental.

Grrrr! Very cold and wintry in Bucharest.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Not very cold, +3C.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.

*Carol I Boulevard*


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Colțea Church and Hospital*, Brătianu Boulevard. The church was built in 1699 on the place of a older one. The hospital, founded in 1704, was the first in Bucharest. The present building is from 1887. 


A vanished building, Colțea Tower, was one of cities most famous landmarks and for more than 100 years the tallest building in city, with 50 m. Built in 1714 and demolished in 1888, it was used as watch tower for fires or enemy approach.


Colțea Church and Hospital, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
..

.
.
*Stavropoleos Monastery* was founded in 1724. The church dates from that year, the other buildings are from early 20th century. It has precious paintings and sculptures and is considered by many the finest church in Bucharest, although of modest dimensions.

In the courtyard can be seen old tombstones, crosses and other sculptures.





Stavropoleos Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Stavropoleos Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Stavropoleos Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Stavropoleos Street and Victory Avenue*


Stavropoleos Street and Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.

.
*Lipscani Street*



Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Financial Plaza*



Financial Plaza, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Financial Plaza, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Matei Millo Street*



Matei Millo Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Kretzulescu Church*


Kretzulescu Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
*Revolution Square*



Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Street between Ministry of Health and Excelsior Theatre*



Intrarea Popișteanu Lane, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Dobrescu Demetru Street*



Dem I Dobrescu street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dem I Dobrescu street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dem I Dobrescu street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Boteanu Street*



Boteanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Manuilà

Bucharest is a wonderful city, thanks for the pictures. You had a nice day yesterday, eh? Lots of sun! Looks really good!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those last photos are great :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Manuilà said:


> Bucharest is a wonderful city, thanks for the pictures. You had a nice day yesterday, eh? Lots of sun! Looks really good!




Thank you. It was a very beautiful day yesterday. Today too was sunny.







christos-greece said:


> ^^ And those last photos are great :cheers:


Thank you Chris for comment and likes! :cheers:










*Caimatei Street*



Caimatei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Caimatei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Eremia Grigorescu Street*



Eremia Grigorescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Darvari Hermitage* - in the heart of the city, hidden from the eyes of passers-by, an oasis of stillness and peace. The hermitage was founded in 1834 and rebuilt in present form in 1934.



Darvari Hermitage, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Maria Rosetti Street*



Maria Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Maria Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Nicolae Filipescu Street*



Nicolae Filipescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
*Magheru Boulevard*



Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Revolution Square*



Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Academy Street*



Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
*University Square*



University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Colțea Church and Hospital seen from the entrance of Șuțu Palace*



Colțea Church and Hospital seen from the entrance of Șuțu Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.

.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.

Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Puțul de Piatră Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Nicolae Titulescu Road, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Sanador Policlinic, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Buzești Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sevastopol street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Frumoasă Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.

.

Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

First time checking out your collection, and I would like to say a few words:

Bucharest is becoming a better European city day by day, and it seems like the remnants of the Romanian revolt in 1989 are fading away, giving way to a more modern, sophisticated, and gorgeous capital city as it is today. I couldn't imagine that around 23 years ago, it was a stage of protests against a ruthless dictator that crashed the Romanian economy (as evidenced by shootings from the guards and younger protestors throwing rocks at them), and today, it seems like a proud city rises and shines as a great European capital. If I were a tourist going through the city, I would love to walk through the areas you frequently visit, as well as going through a musical journey since it seems like culturally, Bucharest and Romania have a rich and varied history, be it cultural, musical, or natural. Your night shots look truly fantastic, as well as your church and building shots! I'll be truthful to you: Bucharest is simply a city that deserves great attention to invest in, and it is something that adventurers truly need to explore. Its history may be part bright, park dark, but today, it looks like the remnants of the past are blending in beautifully with the modern buildings today.

Excellent shots, my friend! I'll come back for more of your lovely city pics! :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time checking out your collection, and I would like to say a few words:
> 
> Bucharest is becoming a better European city day by day, and it seems like the remnants of the Romanian revolt in 1989 are fading away, giving way to a more modern, sophisticated, and gorgeous capital city as it is today. I couldn't imagine that around 23 years ago, it was a stage of protests against a ruthless dictator that crashed the Romanian economy (as evidenced by shootings from the guards and younger protestors throwing rocks at them), and today, it seems like a proud city rises and shines as a great European capital. If I were a tourist going through the city, I would love to walk through the areas you frequently visit, as well as going through a musical journey since it seems like culturally, Bucharest and Romania have a rich and varied history, be it cultural, musical, or natural. Your night shots look truly fantastic, as well as your church and building shots! I'll be truthful to you: Bucharest is simply a city that deserves great attention to invest in, and it is something that adventurers truly need to explore. Its history may be part bright, park dark, but today, it looks like the remnants of the past are blending in beautifully with the modern buildings today.
> 
> Excellent shots, my friend! I'll come back for more of your lovely city pics! :applause:



Thank you for your long insight!






The time of Ceaușescu is so long ago, that not many people, not even the older ones, remember exactly how it was, many regret it for this cause.


Bucharest was very sophisticated before 1947 (the year of the installation of the communist regime), it has very rich architectural heritage in a diversity of styles and forms perhaps not matched in other European cities, which usually are more homogenous architecturally.


Unfortunately, the more than 40 years of communism have barbarized the population (especially the inhuman living conditions in miserable appartment blocks), which became agressive, tasteless, stupid. The generations formed after 1989 have less of these deffects, but on other hand, the consummerism and the obsession for getting rich has taken control of them.


Foreign tourists go only in few places in central Bucharest (something similarme happens with the rest of the country, only some places are promoted), like the large avenues and squares, missing the charm of the countless little streets with villas and old gardens shadowed by trees, that still makes 1/3 or 1/4 of the city total surface and where almost every building have another appearance, often being an amazing mix of styles on the same street. 


Thank you for the words of appreciation of my photos :cheers:! I consider the movie clips the best of this collection, especially the last ones which bear the names Streets of Bucharest 5, 6 7 8. 





Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Now that picture really makes me say, I am looking forward to even more pictures from you! That boulevard looks really modern and busy, and I like that electronic billboard for a commercial. It's like, Bucharest of today is finally catching up with other European cities, but it still has the charm of a bygone era... Hopefully, the Palace of the People will be reused as an entertainment complex rather than being a huge government building that serves no purpose but to fulfill one's ego at the expense of others.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Now that picture really makes me say, I am looking forward to even more pictures from you! That boulevard looks really modern and busy, and I like that electronic billboard for a commercial. It's like, Bucharest of today is finally catching up with other European cities, but it still has the charm of a bygone era... Hopefully, the Palace of the People will be reused as an entertainment complex rather than being a huge government building that serves no purpose but to fulfill one's ego at the expense of others.




The Palace of Parliament is not used only by government, many spaces are for rent for congresses or other non-commercial purposes and a large part is transformed into the National Museum of Contemporary Art, with two exterior panoramic elevators.



You can see pictures of the exteriora of the Palace on this thread here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546916&page=2




and with the interiors here (scroll down a little):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546916&page=8




Also photos with interiors of National Art Musuem and National History Museum, or the National Library and University Library and many other sets are in older pages.


----------



## bagercho

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you my friend!
> 
> 
> Estimation of the cars matriculated in Bulgaria is 100,000 (source)
> 
> .
> 
> ..
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> ..
> .
> .


Wow, that's big number!! I thought 20-30 000


----------



## PRIMEVAL

PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> 
> ..
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> ..
> .
> .


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Olari Church​



Built in 1752, initially surrounded by a fortified cloister. For some years starting with 1812 here sang Anton Pann, a composer of religious music and poet which also is the author of the music of Deșteaptă-te Române, the present Anthem of Romania.



In 1983 the church was translated 80 m to not be visible on Calea Moșilor Boulevard.



There are old and fine murals and ancient icons set in silver, including a precious icon brought in 1812 from a monastery in Turkey.







Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Olari Church (1752), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.


*Foișorul de Foc Square*


Foișorul de Foc Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Ferdinand Boulevard*


Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Olari Street*


Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Olari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The Olari Church is magnificent. I could live there.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you much, Jane! It was the first time I entered it and was amazed, I think is more beautiful than any church in Bucharest I saw.










Armenian Neighborhood​


*Semilunei (Crescent's) Street*


Semilunei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*Licurg Street*


Licurg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























*Marin Serghiescu Street*


Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

*Oțetari Street*. Second picture: Slovak Embassy, third picture: Czech Embassy


Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Slovak Embassy - Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Czech Embassy - Oțetari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Batiștei Street*


Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Primeval, what can I say, more amazing photos. :applause:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

fieldsofdreams said:


> Megheru Boulevard looks like a very busy avenue in the city... I wonder how many commercial buildings and shops are located on that roadway alone, given the number of pedestrians and cars using it? *On top of that, the rainy day shots truly makes me wonder how scenic Budapest is with the changing seasons... I'd say that Budapest is indeed one of the most charming and well-maintained cities in eastern Europe, and your pictures just make me want to go there and take a stroll.*


Do you mean Bucharest, or are you making a comparison between Bucharest and Budapest, and planning on visiting the two cities so you can get a feel for both?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Do you mean Bucharest, or are you making a comparison between Bucharest and Budapest, and planning on visiting the two cities so you can get a feel for both?


Whoops, I forgot to read what I wrote because when I write stuff, I sometimes forget the city I'm writing on since I write spontaneously... but yes, I am deeply interested, not just in knowing a city, but also understanding relationships between cities and looking deeper into how cities actually survive into longevity. I know that Budapest and Bucharest are splendid cities, and I sense that both have their own charisma and character that are unique and can be cherished by more than just tourists... 

My apologies on that, I will change the city name as soon as I can.


----------



## emyrr3096

Thanks for the pictures:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Primeval, what can I say, more amazing photos. :applause:





emyrr3096 said:


> Thanks for the pictures:cheers:


Thank you! :cheers:







*Dimitrie D. Gerota Street*


Dimitrie D. Gerota Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Batiștei Street*


Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Ion Câmpineanu Street*


Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Victory Avenue*


Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

*Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens*


Crețulescu Palace (1901) seen from Cișmigiu Gardens, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Astronomului (Astronomer's) Street*


Astronomului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Puțul cu Plopi (The Well with Poplars) Street*


Puțul cu Plopi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*General Berthelot Street*


General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Theodor Aman Street*


Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## bagercho

Can you take some pics of the suburbs?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Yes, good idea. In the first good weather day.


----------



## bagercho

Thank you.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Văcărești Nature Reserve​


In first picture: a raptor


Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Văcărești Nature Reserve, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Thanks for the photos! I love Bucharest, and Romania is one of the most beautiful countries in Europe!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Hardcore Terrorist!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

christos-greece said:


> Your photos about Bucharest are really very nice. Thanks again



Thank you much Chris! 







*Victory Avenue*


Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Untitled by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.



*Aleea Alexandru Street*


Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
*Argentina Street*


Argentina Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Clopotarii Vechi Street*


Clopotarii Vechi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*


Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

*Roman Square*


Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Magheru Boulevard*


Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*University Square*


University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Carol I Boulevard*


Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

_Orhan Pamuk_, in his book, _"Istanbul, Memories and The city" _talks of _"Huzun" _- the melancholy feeling that arises when a once great city has suffered decline and decay. Bucharest brings to mind this feeling; as does my own city of Liverpool.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> _Orhan Pamuk_, in his book, _"Istanbul, Memories and The city" _talks of _"Huzun" _- the melancholy feeling that arises when a once great city has suffered decline and decay. Bucharest brings to mind this feeling; as does my own city of Liverpool.


Thank you for the nice words! :cheers:

Anyway, I think Bucharest lives now its greatest days. The antebellum period had a greater human quality, but it was less than half the present city by population and much smaller in surface. Most people idealize the pre-war Bucharest, but beside some aspects (like lack of cables, of commie-blocks etc) it wasn't better, it always had derelict buildings and so on. 


Now Bucharest has a dynamic and growing economy, its face is changing fastly and overall is a clean and safe city (safest European capital by crime rate). With the huge Palace of the Parliament and other structures it got a skyline and character. Somehow, resemble London in its mix of historical and contemporary architecture in its core. 


Also, Liverpool doesn't look much decayed, as it appears in your pictures, maybe only its importance decreased.




Some footage from previous days:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Bloody Bat, Garfield and Jane for likes!





Splaiul Independenței street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Aviatorilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Charles de Gaulle Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## bloody bat

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you Bloody Bat [...] for likes!


And i thank you for giving me reason to give "likes"


----------



## PRIMEVAL

:cheers:


Some more from previous days:



Berthelot street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Footage from 8th & 11th March


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
*Courtyard of Bucharest University*


Courtyard of Bucharest University by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Edgar Quinet Street*


Edgar Quinet Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*21st December 1989 Square*


21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*George Enescu and Nicolae Golescu streets*


George Enescu and Nicolae Golescu streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard*


Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for that; it was interesting!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.


Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.



CEC Bank, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Financial Plaza Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Șelari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bucharest, for me, has reached a stage where the old buildings are being revived to their former, if not more modern, splendor, as well as the wide streets becoming busier than before, more pedestrians walking through its sidewalks… a period much different than during the Ceaucescu era where people queued up for food and that the city's structures are being moved away from the main boulevards to fulfill a leader's ego. I can truly sense that today, your city is rising up faster than before, with all the shops, restaurants, cafés, and other attractions driving in customers from all over, and while your city may not yet been infested with tourists, Bucharest still has a charm that can be truly appreciated by walking around alleyways and neighborhoods untouched by the tourist trade. Sure, traffic and tourists come and go, but, your take on Bucharest truly wants me to spend some time there and enjoy what's on offer: I want to see the towers, sure, but I want to go to the simpler neighborhoods and enjoy a more traditional Romanian fare that can be far superior than those available on the boulevards.

Lovely shots yet again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you very much for the kind words!

Yes, there is mostly a positive change, but this contemporary development had also some bad sides. Many historical buildings were demolished in recent years to make place to office buildings and in one case, to a new thoroughfare through the northern part. 

These demolitions were made with forged papers that declassified the old buildings from the list of historical monuments. Happily, the civil society and level of education is getting stronger and this sort of things, I hope, will became more seldom.












This picture is from the Aviatorilor (Airmen's) Boulevard. On the right, is the "Nicolae Iorga" Institute of History, a branch of the Romanian Academy. On the left, is the backside of the National Museum of Geology.

The building of Nicolae Iorga Instute was inaugurated in 1939, a period under the influence of nazi Germany and fascist Iron Guard and as a result, if I'm not wrong, the architecture is in fascist style:


"Nicolae Iorga" Institute of History (of the Romanian Academy) and National Museum of Geology, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## Night Fury

PRIMEVAL said:


> Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr[/CENTER]


Gambrinus is back in business! :banana:

Incredible progress when you think that this place used to look like that just a few years ago. It's good to see Bucharest recovering its lost heritage.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

^^ The building is nice outside, as for interior, never been.






University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard and Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.



Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Aviatorilor (Airmen's) Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for the updates - conveying something of how life is lived in the city.



Thank you. Some more:



Ministery of Agriculture by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Moșilor Street and Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest - by me​



The monastery is situated 29 km from the center of Bucharest. It was founded at the beginning of 19th century on the lake and near the Forest Pustnicu ("The Hermit"), remaining of the legendary Codrii Vlăsiei forests. It is surrounded on three sides by lake's water.


The present church was built in 1846. In monastery live 170 nuns, making it the biggest from southern Romania. It looks like small village, with several fouses surrounding the three churches (one belonging to a small cemetery).



Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

*Flamaropol Skating Rink* - the main, if not the only permanent skating rink in city. In reality looks much worse than in photo.


Flamaropol Skating Rink, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice photos from Bucharest


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Chris and thank you for those who liked! :cheers:




Most of the video is with the Cotroceni Presidential Palace and Cotroceni Neighborhood


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Cotroceni Presidential Palace​




It was first a monastery built on a forested hill near Bucharest in 1681. Much of the fortified cloister is preserved to this day, but the Princely House and Abbot House were demolished in late 19th century to be replaced by a palace built for Ferdinand, at the time Heir Apparent. In 1895 Ferdinand and his whife moved into Palace. The architect who designed it was Paul Gottereau, who also designed the CEC Bank Palace and the Carol I Foundation (University Library).

In 1984, the church of the monastery, damaged at the 1977 earthquake, was demolished. It will be rebuilt and opened in 2008, incorporating original sculpted decorations and murals.

Over time, the monastery and then the palace were used by almost all rulers of Wallachia and Romania or other historical figures, among others Tudor Vladimirescu and Alexandru Ioan Cuza.

Inside are valuable artworks, furniture and decorations, including 18th century French tapestries, precious paintings etc. The original furniture of the royal family as well as many objects belonging to them are preserved and displayed.

Unfortunately, photos was permitted only in three from the numerous visitable rooms.




Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cotroceni Presidential Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Cotroceni Neighborhood










Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Vasile Pârvan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Kogălniceanu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Monument to the Heroes of the Air, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Metropolis Center Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Calea Dorobanților Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Calea Dorobanților and Dacia boulevards, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Patriei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Filandon

I've been to Bucharest twice, in autumn and in winter, and even though I really liked the city in those seasons I kept thinking how beautiful must be in Spring and summer with those big tress and wonderful lakes. By the way, I've seen the building where I stayed in Magheru Bvd.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Filandon said:


> I've been to Bucharest twice, in autumn and in winter, and even though I really liked the city in those seasons I kept thinking how beautiful must be in Spring and summer with those big tress and wonderful lakes. By the way, I've seen the building where I stayed in Magheru Bvd.



Yes, is beautiful, especially in summer, when the temperature is high (30-35, even 40C), the shadow is pleasantful. On the other hand, in winter the buildings can be better seen and photographed.



DSCN5683 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Armenian Neighborhood






Armand Călinescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Licurg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Pasului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Pasului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.


Sofia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Rabat Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Georges Clemenceau Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Those snow-covered streets look pretty strange to appear this late already... It's springtime, but I see quite a lot of slush and mess on those wonderful roadways with lots of pleasant buildings and homes. Hopefully, spring will finally come to Bucharest soon...

And by the way, I love the tram that goes through Mosili Street and Carol I Boulevard, as well as the many boulevards around the city and Rossili Square. I wonder how many tram lines are there in Bucharest, and if there are any modern trams that operate around the city because I appreciate the vintage cars a lot, but I like to see some variety in them too. 

Lovely springtime snow shots, my friend!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Those snow-covered streets look pretty strange to appear this late already... It's springtime, but I see quite a lot of slush and mess on those wonderful roadways with lots of pleasant buildings and homes. Hopefully, spring will finally come to Bucharest soon...
> 
> And by the way, I love the tram that goes through Mosili Street and Carol I Boulevard, as well as the many boulevards around the city and Rossili Square. I wonder how many tram lines are there in Bucharest, and if there are any modern trams that operate around the city because I appreciate the vintage cars a lot, but I like to see some variety in them too.
> 
> Lovely springtime snow shots, my friend!


It was a short comeback of winter, before this was normally warm and soon the sun and warmth will return.

There are 56 tram lines in city. The one from that photo is the most common type and there are few other newer types, but not really modern trams like in some other cities of Romania (Oradea etc).

Thank you!







Some from previous days:




Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Vladimir Ghika Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Sofia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## dacico

one post for many likes PRIMEVAL!


----------



## aarhusforever

What a city :applause::applause::applause: Thank you for sharing all those Photos with us, PRIMEVAL...I love the many updates :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you guys!





Elefterie Street and church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard and Schitu Măgureanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Sofia Street, in particular, looks lovely. Is this a very exclusive area of the inner-city?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Sofia Street, in particular, looks lovely. Is this a very exclusive area of the inner-city?


Is in the Dorobanți Neighborhood, which together with Primăverii (Spring's) neighborhood and some other areas from Northern Bucharest, is the most expensive and exclusivist in city and in Romania. It was developed in the first half of 20th century by Romanian bourgeoisie and the villas here are the bigest and finest in Romania (at least compared with others from the same period). Is not in the inner city but toward its northern periphery. 


After 1947, the villas were nationalized and here moved poor state lodgers, but also the communist olygarchy, including ceaușescu. After the fall of communism, the former communist olygarchy turned into capitalist businessmen and many bought the villas were living in. Other nouveau riche, politicians etc moved here too. Many villas were retroceded to the heirs of pre-war owner. Most of embassies are in this area also.



Thank you for the likes! 






Some more with Sofia Street and with Vladimir Ghika Square, found at its end:


Sofia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sofia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Vladimir Ghika Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Vladimir Ghika Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
Today



Duiliu Zamfirescu Street and Albanian Embassy, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Kretzulescu Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## yabbes

Great. Hope the snow will soon melt and we will get some nice spring updates from stunning Bucharest!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Aleea Alexandru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Aviatorilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Gheorghe Manu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Amzei Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Piața Amzei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Șuțu Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those dusk (sunset) shots look simply fantastic, especially that even though the skies look gloomy, the buildings look pretty spectacular in their own right! Victory Avenue looks like one of the most modern roadways, with all the towers and grand structures visible from another street, and those structures are simply among the best I've seen from Bucharest thus far. Tell me: what is your most favorite tower or building in the city, and what makes you like the building?

Also, the structure on Gheorghe Manu Street looks pretty grand despite its age, and Amzel Church also looks brilliant: that church makes me think that it is a Catholic Church, but tell me if I'm wrong.  I truly love your latest collection, that's why I keep coming back for even more! :hug:


----------



## skymantle

Lots of beautiful character-filled architecture in Bucharest. Fantastic showcase. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those dusk (sunset) shots look simply fantastic, especially that even though the skies look gloomy, the buildings look pretty spectacular in their own right! Victory Avenue looks like one of the most modern roadways, with all the towers and grand structures visible from another street, and those structures are simply among the best I've seen from Bucharest thus far. Tell me: what is your most favorite tower or building in the city, and what makes you like the building?
> 
> Also, the structure on Gheorghe Manu Street looks pretty grand despite its age, and Amzel Church also looks brilliant: that church makes me think that it is a Catholic Church, but tell me if I'm wrong.  I truly love your latest collection, that's why I keep coming back for even more! :hug:



Thank you fileldsofdreams for the nice words! My favorite building I think is the Parliament Palace. Not only is immense, but the decoration inside is really mindblowing. The Amzei Church is Orthodox.







.
.

Thank you Skymantle! Both for comment and likes 






*Armenian Neighborhood*


Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Silvestru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Popa Rusu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Pache Protopopescu Boulevard*


Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​












*Dimitrie Racoviță Street*


Dimitrie Racoviță Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Xtreminal

Bucharest is very interesting city. I used think it is like Moldovan cities but I see that it have Italian style architecture


----------



## PRIMEVAL

It has a mix of styles, is an eclectic city.



Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Paris Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

*Ankara Street*


AnkaraStreet, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*The Hague Street (Strada Haga)*


The Hague Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








The Hague Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*London Street*


London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












London Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

.
*Fall of Bastille Street*


Fall of Bastille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Georges Clemenceau Street*


Georges Clemenceau Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Constantin Esarcu Street*


Constantin Esarcu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*Athenaeum Park*


Athenaeum Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​













*Revolution Square*


Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​











*Sfântul Dumitru Street*


Sfântul Dumitru Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Ankara Street*


Ankara Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Belgrade Street*


Belgrade Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Popa Soare Street*


Popa Soare Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Khalid Gibran Park*


Khalil Gibran Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Christian Tell Alley* 


Christian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

As I notice your city's street names, it looks like I can sense a theme: the residential streets are named after European capitals, while the boulevards are named after Romanian leaders and events. I would say those residential areas look interesting and lively -- grand, in fact, on Ankara Street -- and I would truly say that those homes cost a lot of money to own or even rent them. I wonder, which areas of Bucharest are the poshest (meaning, places with high-end houses and mansions), and which among the neighborhoods in your city are the poorest? And I wonder if the streets with European capital names are in the upper end of the residential price range.

Lovely images again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> As I notice your city's street names, it looks like I can sense a theme: the residential streets are named after European capitals, while the boulevards are named after Romanian leaders and events. I would say those residential areas look interesting and lively -- grand, in fact, on Ankara Street -- and I would truly say that those homes cost a lot of money to own or even rent them. I wonder, which areas of Bucharest are the poshest (meaning, places with high-end houses and mansions), and which among the neighborhoods in your city are the poorest? And I wonder if the streets with European capital names are in the upper end of the residential price range.
> 
> Lovely images again, my friend! :hug:


Is only two neighborhoods - named Filipescu-Bonaparte and Dorobanți - where streets have name of world capitals. Dorobanți is the second most affluent neighborhood in Romania, after Primăverii neighborhood found next to it. Filipescu -Bonaparte from where are the last images is not so expensive and the buildings are worse maintaned.


The villas in Dorobanți are usually around few millions euro, with the most expensive reaching 10 million.


The poorest neighborhoods are some situated to the southern limits of the city (the north is the wealthiest and the south the poorest), which are inhabited mainly by Roma people, particularly Ferentari Neighborhood, with 90,000 inhabitants, mostly Roma. Because I don't want to promote negative aspects or to presewnt an ethnic group in a defavorable view, I'm not willing to take photos there.


Also, the pre-war Bucharest is surrounded by commieblock neighborhoods which ofcourse are poor. I present one such neighborhood (Pantelimon) in a previous set.


Photos from my previous tours with:
Primăverii Neighborhood

Pantelimon Neighborhood
Dorobanți Neighborhood can be seen in previous pages.



Thank you for the nice words Fieldofdreams! 













Next are some more photos from previous days. From now on, I will put the location on Google Maps of each photo.


*Christian Tell Street* Location on Google Maps - in first photo, on the left is one of buildings belonging to French Embassy. Attached to the embassy is a French School (for children of expats perhaps), so often on this street you hear people speaking French, because the kids and parents are Fench.


Christian Tell Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Christian Tell Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















*Henri Coandă Street* Location on Google Maps


Henri Coandă Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
















*Victory Square* Location on Google Maps


Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

*Rome Street* location on Google Maps


Rome Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Rome Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Intrarea Roma Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Washington Street* location on Google Maps


Washington Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Tirana Street* location on Google Maps


Tirana Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Finland Street* location on Google Maps


Finland Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

.

*Victory Square*


Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Dacia Boulevard*. In first picture: the French Institute, founded in 1924 by Henri Focillon. The building dates from 1909.

In second picture, on the right can be seen the Belgian Embassy (the yellow building).


French Institute on Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

















*Kiseleff Boulevard* with the headquarters of Social Democrat Party (building from 1914) and the Canadian Embassy


Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

*Eminescu Street* location on Google Maps


Suvenir and Eminescu streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















*Headquarters of Romanian Post* on Dacia Boulevard location on Google Maps


Headquarters of Romanian Post, Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you guys! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Washington Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victoria Palace, 1937 (headquarters of Government), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Radu Cristian Street​





Location on Google Maps

Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.


Sfinților (Saints') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sfinților (Saints') Church, 1728, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Părintele Stăniloaie Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dimitrie Racoviță Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Those yellow painted buildings really lift the atmosphere of the streets.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

^^ Some more yellow from today (third photo):






Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Louis Blanc Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Cernica Forest







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I didn't know that there's a forest near Bucharest thriving with lots of trees, flowers, marshes, and even (oh hello!) a little critter running amid the dense vegetation... and it's close to the city center! On top of that, those houses look magnificent despite their age on Louis Blanc and Părintele Stăniloaie Streets. You truly keep surprising me with all these wonderful and interesting facets of Romania's capital, and I am deeply grateful that even after the Revolutionary War in 1989, many natural features remain as gorgeous as those are...

Lovely shots again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> I didn't know that there's a forest near Bucharest thriving with lots of trees, flowers, marshes, and even (oh hello!) a little critter running amid the dense vegetation... and it's close to the city center! On top of that, those houses look magnificent despite their age on Louis Blanc and Părintele Stăniloaie Streets. You truly keep surprising me with all these wonderful and interesting facets of Romania's capital, and I am deeply grateful that even after the Revolutionary War in 1989, many natural features remain as gorgeous as those are...
> 
> Lovely shots again, my friend! :hug:


I neither knew that this forest is so beautiful until last year, when I first explored it, although I passed many times by its limits. Is amazing that less than 7 km from Bucharest is a real wilderness, with huge trees, some tens of ponds and a small brook, with deers and wild boars.












As for the city, many people, even those in the field of architecture and art, are not realizing how variated and rich its patrimony is. In fact, even myself I didn't realize until I started to make this photo collection.


Thank you! 







Here are some photos with Cernica Forest from last year to this March:






In *May*, the forest is invaded by tall, big yellow irises: (you can see the not yet bloomed plants in yesterday photos)


Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​



















In *June* the forest becomes inhospitable because of many mosquitos and because of almost tropical heat:


Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cernica Forest near Bucharest, Romania by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​
























In *November*:


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​






















In *January - February* the footprints of wild animals (deers and boars mostly) can be seen on frozen lakes:


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Deer in Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​















*March*


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Now those indeed truly surprise me since I first imagined that "whoa, is that a *real* forest and wilderness within a metropolitan area? I thought that it is only a park, but your collection tells me that it is a true natural reserve that makes me want to look into preservation and restoration of natural habitats where possible within a city center and promote it as a wonderful place to stroll. And by the way, I may see no bike trails, but I can sense that those trees and plants are enough for anyone visiting your city to visit Cernica Forest because it is close to Bucharest, and it holds a lot of greenery, things that many people (sadly including me) fail to appreciate. :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

No, is not a nature reserve, although it should be because of the values of its landscapes and habitats. Is considered that it was too much influenced by humans. Also, most people never visited it and know about it only vaguely. There are no bike tracks but there are many roads and paths and starting with this winter I saw more and more people biking through it. That will mean that the animals will be more stressed. so the people's access to the forest should be restricted to some trails and perhaps this will be done in future.







Some more from yesterday


Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Surname47

good pictures


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Brătianu Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lutheran Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Caragiale Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Speranței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

beautiful photos as usual, thanks PRIMEVAL. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Linguine!



Golden Tulip Hotel, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Marbur66

Bucharest has some beautiful buildings. Looks interesting.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Marbur! 







*Hill of Orthodox Patriarchate*


Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


















*Splaiul Independenței Boulevard*


Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​














*Covaci Street*


Covaci Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mannesmann

very nice street shots, by the way , Romania is up and live on Google Streetview starting Apr 23, 2013.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Mannesmann for appreciation and for the info! :cheers:





Șelari Nicolae Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you MaisonK for the many, many likes! 




Thank you Paul for comment! 









*Izvor Park*


Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*United Nations Boulevard*


United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







United Nations Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Palace of Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.





*Ion Dragalina Street*


Ion Dragalina Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



















*Dâmbovița River*


Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






















*Justice Palace* (1895)


Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​





















*Saints' Church* (1728)


Saints' Church (1728), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest has such a 'stately' feel.

Beautiful blue skies, at last!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great photos PRIMEVAL ...well done :applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Bucharest has such a 'stately' feel.
> 
> Beautiful blue skies, at last!


Thank you Jane! The 'stately' feeling was aquired after the construction of the Parliament Palace, I think. 





christos-greece said:


> Really great photos PRIMEVAL ...well done :applause:


Thank you Chris for comment and for the many likes!








Cernica Forest









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Cernica Forest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

.

Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romanian Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romanian Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That's a great capture of the birds.


----------



## christos-greece

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you Chris for comment and for the many likes!


Welcome and thanks for the newest photos; are very nice too


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> That's a great capture of the birds.


Thank you! 





christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks for the newest photos; are very nice too


Thank you too! :cheers:







Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## vdbull

Great shots! Your last set is one of my favourites from this thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Vdbull! 








Old Elefterie Church (1744), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Obedenaru-Gheorghiade Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Gutenberg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.



Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Blanduziei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Nicolae Filipescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Nicolae Filipescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









House of University Members (1937), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Anglican Church (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Eremia Grigorescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Lahovari Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

^^ Some quality photography here. :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Black Marble! 









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









National Art Museum (former Royal Palace, 1937), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.

Batiștei Church (1763), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Batiștrei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Lunii Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Mântuleasa Church (1734) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Vasile Lucaciu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Vasile Lucaciu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Ionescu Gion Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








National College "Matei Basarab" by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Romanian Police Public Relations Office, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










CEC Bank Palace (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Palace of Justice (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Palace of Justice (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Domnița Anastasia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you for likes, guys! 






St. Anton Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










French Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Splaiul Independenței boulvard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Some great updates.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you! 








Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Dem. I Dobrescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Izvorul Rece Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Nice updates. The Cortea Veche church is quite distinctive; I like it!


Thank you Jane! I hope you like the next too! 













Hill of the Patriarchate​







17-20th centuries


Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest - Hill of the Patriarchate (17-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









DSCN9769 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Hill of Patriarchate (17th-20th century) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Antim Monastery​







Built in 1715



Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest - Antim Monastery (1715) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.










DSCN9711 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






DSCN9776 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharet - Parliament Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely images. Doesn't summery weather make so much difference?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Some lovely images. Doesn't summery weather make so much difference?


Thank you! 

Yes, the sunlight makes colors much brighter. On the other hand, the heat is really unbearable in most summer days. Today was cooler ('only' 29C / 84F) so it was pleasantful to walk and take photos.



DSCN9790 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Paperbird

I visited Bucharest a couple of months ago and found it a fascinating city. I did see this thread before going, but now I'm really enjoying looking through it again, having been there myself. Great job at documenting the city!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Paperbird said:


> I visited Bucharest a couple of months ago and found it a fascinating city. I did see this thread before going, but now I'm really enjoying looking through it again, having been there myself. Great job at documenting the city!


Thank you much and I'm glad you enjoyed the city! 




Bucharest - Rosetti Statue and Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




DSCN0606 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Bucharest - Calea Plevnei Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Kogălniceanu Square and Statue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Dâmbovița River by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Dâmbovița River - Izvor Bridge by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Dâmbovița River at Hașdeu Bridge by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Bucharest, PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Chris! 



Bucharest - Parliament Palace by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Kogălniceanu Square and Statue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bucharest - Dâmbovița River by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I want to ask something what is that building on the Dâmbovita River that is a low rise, but it has a lot of architectural features? Bucharest in the summertime looks splendid with all the people walking around the bridges and churches, and I must say the open spaces look really wonderful indeed with lots of greenery, colorful flowers, birds humming, and people just hanging out. The Antim monastery near the city center looks pretty massive with domed roofs, reminding me of many Catholic churches. I just wonder when it was built, given its massive size and lots of features?

Excellent collection again my friend! :hug:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

fieldsofdreams said:


> I want to ask something what is that building on the Dâmbovita River that is a low rise, but it has a lot of architectural features?


In which photo?



> Bucharest in the summertime looks splendid with all the people walking around the bridges and churches, and I must say the open spaces look really wonderful indeed with lots of greenery, colorful flowers, birds humming, and people just hanging out.


This is because these days was cooler than usual, below 30C / 86F. And last days rained heavily which ensured the drawght from last year won't repeat. Usually in last years, in July-August you couldn't walk relaxed because heat was too strong.



> The Antim monastery near the city center looks pretty massive with domed roofs, reminding me of many Catholic churches. I just wonder when it was built, given its massive size and lots of features?


Is built in 1715 (most of the structures), with some later added buildings.



> Excellent collection again my friend! :hug:


Thank you for visit and nice words! 



Bucharest - Dâmbovița River by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





DSCN9894 by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ DSCN9894 : Is that the Lithuanian Embassy[with the tow flags] in Bucharest there? and or what's the graffiti at the bottom-right corner of the picture?

Edit: Do you have any pictures(of your own) of the Victoria Center ?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ DSCN9894 : Is that the Lithuanian Embassy[with the tow flags] in Bucharest there? and or what's the graffiti at the bottom-right corner of the picture?


No Lithuania's Embassy is a villa in the most select neighborhood, Primăverii:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Amba...Primăverii,+Sector+1,+București,+Romania&z=18

About graffiti: I don't know.






> Edit: Do you have any pictures(of your own) of the Victoria Center ?


Yes:


Victoria Center, Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr



Victoria Center, Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*Princess Bălașa Church* built in 1885 on the place of an older church from 1744. Bears the name of Bălașa, daughter of ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu, who built the first church and is entombed inside. 

The statue in front of the church was made by Karl Stork (1826-1887) and inside the church is another beautiful statue.



Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Princess Bălașa Church (1885) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























*United Nations Square*



Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - United Nations Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Splaiul Independenței Boulevard*



Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr




Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Izvor Park*



Bucharest - Izvor Park by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Curtea Veche Church* (1554)



Bucharest - Curtea Veche Church (1554) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bucharest - Curtea Veche Church (1554) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What a lot of beautiful churches there are in Bucharest. I particularly like the look of the Princess Balasha church.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Jane! There are many interesting churches that haven't been presented yet, maybe in next sessions. 










Bucharest - Unification Square by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bucharest - Domnița Anastasia Street by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Financial Plaza and CEC Bank by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Palace of Parliament by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Bucharest - Apostles Street and Church by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest - Apostles Church (1636) by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.

Bucharest - Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Elisabeta Boulevard by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bucharest - Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Bucharest by me - today​








*New St. George Church* was built in 1705 by Constantin Brâncoveanu, ruler of Wallachia.


The most extraordinary thing about this church is that the ruler is entombed inside together with his four sons and his son-in-law - Ianache Văcărescu, after being executed at Istanbul in 1714. He was one of the most important figures of Romanian history, a Renaissance prince during whose time the Brâncovenesc style in architecture and art was created.



His death was as follows: the sultan suspected him of comploting to ally with Russians (Brâncoveanu was his vasal) so he arrested and imprisoned him in Istanbul, tortured him trying to find the location of ruler's immense fortune. Then the sultan offered him, his sons and son-in-law to convert to Islam or die, which they refused and as a consequence were beheaded. Fearing a revolt from the Muslim population of Istanbul for this injustice, the sultan ordered the bodies to be thrown into Bosphorus, but by night they were took from water by fishermen and buried in a monastery near the city. Afterward, the bodies were transported to Bucharest and entombed in New St. George Church.


But because of sultan's interdiction, everything was done secretely and nobody knew were Brâncoveanu was buried until 1914, when a Cyrillic inscription on a candle's metal body was deciphered, saying that there was the body of the ruler. The candle is the one in the next photos, in the last of them being the aforementioned inscription.


The murals in the church are not old but contemporary (10 years old or less)



New St. George Church, Bucharest - the tomb of Constantin Brâncoveanu and his sons by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





New St. George Church, Bucharest - the tomb of Constantin Brâncoveanu and his sons by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





New St. George Church, Bucharest - the tomb of Constantin Brâncoveanu and his sons by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








New St. George church, Bucharest - Brâncoveanu's tomb by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






New St. George church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




























*Bărăția Church and Street* - founded in 17th century and rebuilt in present form in 1848, is Bucharest's oldest Catholic church.



Bărăția Street and (Catholic) Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bărăția (Catholic) church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


























*Monument of the Kilometre Zero* - the monument was created in 1938 to mark the spot considered the center of Bucharest and from where all the distances in country are measured. The names of the main cities of Greater Romania, including those from Bessarabia (now Republic of Moldavia aned Ukraine), Northern Bukovina (now Ukraine) and Southern Dobruja (now Bulgaria) are inscribed on monument's stone part, aproximatively in their direction.



Kilometre Zero monument, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! What a story, and what a beautiful interior. The Bosphorous has seen some pretty brutal times, indeed!


----------



## bozenBDJ

PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest Floreasca Sky Tower by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


Is that you in the white shorts & shirt ? :lol:

If so, then please post that picture and some information *here* .


----------



## Highcliff

what city....:drool::drool::master::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you much, Highcliff! 
















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Come on, you still didn't answer my (beliked) question hno: .


----------



## PRIMEVAL

bozenBDJ, I don't want my mug on internet, sorry! :lol:











This set is dedicated to Highcliff for his extensive support of my efforts (over 400 likes )




Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





University of Architecture and Urbanism, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Interior Ministry, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff

thank you PRIMEVAL....please...don't exagerate...I think it was a hundred likes...
bozen....give likes to PRIMEVAL too...hehe...


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ fcuk_ucuk_ off. He doesn't even want to answer my question. hno:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
..
.
.

.


Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Demonstration against rmgc (Roșia Montană Gold Corporation) project, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






CEC Bank Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Manuc Inn (1808), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Manuc Inn (1808), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Curtea Veche Church (1554), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Șepcari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






General Inspectorate of Romanian Police, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Colțea Church (1698), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ fcuk_ucuk_ off. He doesn't even want to answer my question. hno:


give many likes to him...I think he can be more sweet and affectionate....
with all respect PRIMEVAL....:lol::lol::lol::


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Not funny. I dont get your sense of humour.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd September 2013*

.
.
..
.

.
.
.

Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Alecu Russo Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Poștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Ion Cantacuzino Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Academiei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th September 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cocor Mall, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





Băniei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Șelimbăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Scaune church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Scaune church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bucharest looks like a nice city. My only remark will be on the condition of the facades of the buildings. In the pictures so far I've seen so many interesting buildings with neglected facades. Does the local authorities do something in order to improve this situation? I think that Bucharest will look much better if the facades of some of the buildings are being renovated.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;106816899 said:


> Does the local authorities do something in order to improve this situation? I think that Bucharest will look much better if the facades of some of the buildings are being renovated.


Local authorities = cultural criminals. 


Most of Romania's population doesn't care much about culture and heritage, so these bandits ("local authorities") come with other things to please their voters than to restore old buildings. 


Not only they do nothing to protect the buildings or force their owners to do this, but bribed by companies and various other law breakers, they take off buildings from the list of historical monuments in order to be demolished for making place to new office buildings, hypermarkets, malls etc.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th September 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.

Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr





21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Holocaust Memorial, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Holocaust Memorial, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Previous days*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Some photos from previous days



Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Žemėpatis

PRIMEVAL said:


> Cernica Forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cernica Forest near Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


Oh man, what a great place. I love this forest! :happy:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you for comment and likes!


----------



## Žemėpatis

Thank you for showing us wonderful places.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Bucharest :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I would like to visit this city. Can you tell me is it expensive or not (hotels, food, everyday life, etc.)


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Food and public transportation is not expensive, gas is.



To be honest, I don't eat at restaurants and don't know the price for most common food, because I'm vegan, neither the ones of public transportation (I use taxi or I walk).

I know that a 0.33 l water bottle is ~2 lei (0.3 Euro), a bottle of 1 l sugar free fruit juice is 6-7 lei (1.5 Euro) at supermarkets. From RATB site I found that one way ticket with bus, tram or trolleybus is 1.3 lei and with the subway two ways is 4 lei.



Hotels are not expensive compared with other European cities and the quality is good (except some old, cheap hotels where you may have bad surprises). You can stay clean and decent in a pension or hotel with 100 lei in less central areas, as you can see here:
http://www.turistinfo.ro/bucuresti/cazare-hoteluri-vile-pensiuni-bucuresti.html


And a little more expensive in the center. This is a four stars, historical hotel (a beautiful modernist building on Magheru Boulevard):
http://www.ambasador.ro/en/check-rates-and-availability



Here are the gas prices:
http://www.pretbenzina.ro/


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the large format photographs; you really feel as if you are there.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd September 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Armenească (Armenian) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Eforie Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Dem I. Dobrescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Nicolae Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th September 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Blănari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Paleologu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I really am enjoying this large format. Fantastic!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Me too  , but it loads slowly on my browser hno:hno:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th September 2013*

You can set your SSC profile to load only 10 post per page (User CP > Edit Options > Number of Posts to Show Per Page) or you can load only one post at a time by clicking on its number in upper right corner of the post (like for example #749 at this post).









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## skymantle

You get a real sense of urbanity looking at these pics. There seems to be many highly original art deco, streamline modern and eclectic/vernacular styles throughout, together with the other historical and modern buildings. I think it would be a wonderful city to explore as it reminds me somewhat of Istanbul, different styles but with all these amazing buildings, many that haven't been restored but still very grand and imposing. I actually like cities that aren't too 'polished', they're less elitist and exclusive and usually more laid back and friendly. 

Great showcase. :cheers:


----------



## UserCT

Multumim foarte mult pentru poze Primeval, intotdeauna urmaresc cu mare interes postarile tale de pe acest topic, in special pozele facut prin centrul orasului. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks for the updates; are always very nice


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*26th September 2013*



skymantle said:


> You get a real sense of urbanity looking at these pics. There seems to be many highly original art deco, streamline modern and eclectic/vernacular styles throughout, together with the other historical and modern buildings. I think it would be a wonderful city to explore as it reminds me somewhat of Istanbul, different styles but with all these amazing buildings, many that haven't been restored but still very grand and imposing. I actually like cities that aren't too 'polished', they're less elitist and exclusive and usually more laid back and friendly.
> 
> Great showcase. :cheers:


Thank you!  
Yes, Bucharest has an Oriental, disordered urbanism, no regular tracks or facade uniformity, every building is different and that applies to less central neighborhoods too (see older pages of the thread).



UserCT said:


> Multumim foarte mult pentru poze Primeval, intotdeauna urmaresc cu mare interes postarile tale de pe acest topic, in special pozele facut prin centrul orasului. :cheers:


Mulțumesc pentru interes și aprecieri! 




christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the updates; are always very nice


Thank you Chris! 













21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Hotel Ambasador (1939), Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Blacklord

^^
:eek2::eek2:

Urmaresc threadul de cand a fost deschis si sunt uimit de fiecare data cand postezi poze noi:cheers:

Btw: rezolutia este mult mai buna asa, chiar iti da senzatia ca esti acolo.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Mulțumesc Blacklord! 










More from previous days, video and photos:






75602846

















Radu Cristian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Is it true that Bucharest is called "Paris of the East", or that is just an urban myth?


----------



## ionuttzu

Skopje/Скопје;107492046 said:


> Is it true that Bucharest is called "Paris of the East", or that is just an urban myth?


Used to


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th September 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Spaliul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Very atmospheric.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

It was and still is a deluvian rain (I don't think I saw so much water from sky) and a terrible wind that blown for more than 24 hours and now turned to be as cold as 7C / 44F. It was very hard to take photos as the wind was puting the tripod and camera to the ground and the rain drops where continuous covering the lense.




Some variants of a previous photo:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th October 2013*














Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







George Enescu Sreet, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Continental and Novotel hotels, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Nicolae Dintr-o Zi Church (1702), also known as Albanian Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









University of Architecture, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







OperaCenter reflected in Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bulandra Theatre, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*7th October 2013*













George Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Official convoy, Unification Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Hill of Patriarchate (1658-1907), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Hill of Patriarchate (1658-1907), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Hill of Patriarchate (1658-1907), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Queen Maria Boulevard Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













11th June Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Izvor Bridge, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous. Parliament Palace is truly enormous; and the pictures from the Hill of the Patriarchate are very atmospheric.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th October 2013*

Thank you Jane!  I hope you like the next ones too. Today was a beautiful autumn & evening light.









Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Domnița Anastasia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Vigilenței Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th October 2013*











Square at jonction of Italian, Nacu and Vasile Lascăr streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Praporgescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*10th October 2013*












76632299

















Aurel Vlaicu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








I. L. Caragiale Statue on C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Central School for Girls (1890, first phase of Neoromanian style), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dionisie Lupu Street and Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Piața Amzei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise

Great update..:applause::applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th October 2013*











76767684











View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






View toward Amzei Market, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Cristian Tell Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View from a building on Intrarea Cristian Tell Alley, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Nicolae Filipescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Batiștei and Arghezi streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Hotel Intercontinental, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th October 2013*












View toward Amzei Church (1901), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Amzei Church (1901), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*15th October 2013*

























Lahovari Square and Statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Assan House (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Assan House (1914), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










I. C. Brătianu Statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Theodor Aman Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Temișana Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Berthelot Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Puțul cu Plopi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Știrbei Vodă Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Spiru Haret Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## Biegonice

Very interesting and nice pictures of Bucharest! Thank you!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th October 2013*












77056601















Pasajul Francez Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









National Agency of Public Functionaries by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










National Agency of Public Functionaries by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Victory Acenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Very engaging. I do feel the ghosts of past regimes, though.

Also, it is striking how young people, the world over, now all look and dress in a similar fashion.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th October 2013*

Thank you Jane! Yes, the internet has broken the cultural barriers more than the fall of Iron Curtain.







77232806
















11th June Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Queen Maria Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









St. Ecaterina Street and the Orthodox Theological Faculty, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








St. Ecaterina Street and the Orthodox Theological Faculty, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Bucur Church (18th century), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Theological Seminary, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Radu Vodă Monastery (1577-1625), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Radu Vodă Monastery (1577-1625), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Radu Vodă Monastery (1577-1625), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Radu Vodă Monastery (1577-1625), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Tomb of ruler Radu Mihnea (1601-1626), Radu Vodă Monastery, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Spiridon Nou Church (1860), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Love the picture of the Radu Voda monastery. Very atmospheric.

Sorry for my ignorance - but is the state religion in Romania Orthodox?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Sorry for my ignorance - but is the state religion in Romania Orthodox?


Orthodox faith is majoritary but the state is secular, there is no state religion, although the Orthodox Church tried to have such a status. Most cults receive subsidies from state but I'm not sure if the Orthodox Church isn't somehow favorized, as it has an incomparable more influence and the politicians are just vote-whores.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th October 2013*











77295839
















Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Parliament, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Doamnei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ion Ghica Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## LtBk

Great pictures man. BTW, is it true that Romanians don't care about preserving heritage and old buildings?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

LtBk said:


> Great pictures man. BTW, is it true that Romanians don't care about preserving heritage and old buildings?


Thank you!

Yes, is generally true, they are too uneducated and / or immoral. Only in some cities and areas of Transylvania people are better.


----------



## LtBk

How unfortunate.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st October 2013*
































Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Blănari Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr
















21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Was that a police officer pointing at you?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Was that a police officer pointing at you?


No, he was guiding a driver.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd October 2013*















77622726















Săgeții (Arrow's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Săgeții (Arrow's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Constantin Nacu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Jean Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Batiștei Church (1763), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







View toward Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








View toward Batiștei Church and street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Praporgescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Little park on C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Little park on Dionisie Lupu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Museum of Art Collections (Romanit Palace, 1816-1883), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Intrarea Amzei Alley and view toward Amzei Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Nicolae dintr-o zi or Albanian Church (1702), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Nicolae dintr-o zi or Albanian Church (1702), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University of Bucharest - library of Letters Faculty by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th October 2013*


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



The video, which is perhaps my best to date, with the Subway, comes a little later (1 minutes). Now is still uploading.



Firetower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Zero Kilometer monument (1938) and Constantin Brâncoveanu statue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Unirea Shopping Center, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Jean Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Bucharest Formicary*

Bucharest Formicary​










Video is mainly with the Unirii (Unification) 1 and 2 subway stations.

37,000 people enter the two stations daily, highest traffic of all stations of Bucharest subway and the architectural sizes are too the most impressive.

Summed, at all stations the average traffic is 600,000 passengers / day.


77726060​


----------



## paul62

Good urban shots.


----------



## openlyJane

Particularly like the roof-top shots.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*National Army Day*

Thank you Paul! 

Jane, those photos are not from the roof-top but from the last floor.





National Army Day​








25th October is the national day of the Romanian Army. In Bucharest is celebrated, among others, by a parade with torches along Elisabeta and Kogălniceanu boulevards, from the Cercul Militar and the National Flag on Victory Avenue to Opera Square.
















National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






National Army Day (25th Oct. 2013), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th October 2013*











Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Doamnei Street and Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*26th October 2013*






























Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










(Former) Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sfântu Anton Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## UserCT

Superbe pozele Primavel. Felicitari !


----------



## aljuarez

Bucharest looks like a wonderfully interesting city. Great contrasts in architecture, and a cool, gritty vibe. Excellent work on this thread!!:banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*28th October 2013*

Thank you guys! 










77992419












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Victory Avenue, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Bucharest Financial Plaza by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










General Inspectorate of Romanian Police, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Domnița Anastasia Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th October 2013*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


*Watch the movie!*  (contains rooftop footage)


















Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Stavropoleos Church (1724), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Sfântul Dumitru Church (1819, founded in 14th century), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Tonitza Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Hall of a building in United Nations Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Hill of the Patriarchate from far by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












View toward Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













View toward the National History Museum (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













View toward Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












View toward the National History Museum (1900), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Vie toward the Parliament and Old Spiridon Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Tonitza and Filitti streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th October 2013*








Square of Francophony, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Operetei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Still loving these large format photographs. Very atmospheric and engaging.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*31st October 2013*











78283888​




















*Anton Pann Street* from the former Jewish Neighborhood.


Anton Pann Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Anton Pann Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​























The sector of *Dâmbovița River* between Unification Square and National Library is being redesigned to be used as course for boat racing


Dâmbovița River and National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dâmbovița River and National Library, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Spiridon Nou Church* - you can see the exterior of this church *here*.

The church was first built in 1768 and the present structure is from 1858. Inside the church is the tomb of Phanariot ruler and founder *Scarlat Ghica* (1758 -1761 and 1765-1766, also ruler of Moldavia for two short periods): the second and third photos. The paintings above the tomb are of other rulers of Wallachia from the Ghica family and date (the paintings) from the first decades of 19th century. Similar paintings of Phanariot rulers of Wallachia and Moldavia are *displayed in the National Art Museum*.


Spiridon Nou Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Spiridon Nou Church - grave of ruler Scarlat Ghica (1758-1766), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






Spiridon Nou Church - grave of ruler Scarlat Ghica (1758-1766), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​




















*Sfânta Ecaterina Street* - is the street here the Faculty of Orthodox Theology is. The students on the street are future priests. The church of St. Ecaterine can be seen in backdrop (founded in 16th century, rebuilt in 1852)


Sfânta Ecaterina Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Lipscani Street*


Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​

























*Brătianu Boulevard*


Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Love Lipscani street. And good-looking future priest.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Love Lipscani street.


It was the soul of the city in 17th - early 19th centuries and in last years has became again.



> And good-looking future priest.....


Out of thin air future money maker :lol:






\


78364693













Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














National Museum of Art (former Royal Palace, 1936), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Revolution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Two from previous days


National Bank (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Tribunal of Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th November 2013*











78562444












Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th November 2013*












78657824









Holocaust Memorial, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Brezoianu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








National Military Club (Cercul Militar Național), 1923, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*7th November 2013*





























Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








Unification Suare, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Unification Suare, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Colțea Church (1699), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th November 2013*









78937665












Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Constitution Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Izvor metro station, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

You are doing a great job, Primeval!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th November 2013*

Thank you much Jane! 





78996416












Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND., on Flickr









Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr







Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Wow... this is a wonderful thread. Excellent work!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Al! 








79135146










Splaiul Independenței Boulevard Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Wonderful, 3-D life in the city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th November 2013*

Thank you Jane for all your support, is really encouraging! 








79339227















Rosetti Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










InterContinental hotel (1970), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Batiștei Stret, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Roman Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Romanian Athenaeum (1888), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*15th November 2013*











79513746














Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sfântu Ștefan Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Pictor Alexandru Romano Street, Buchaest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Culmea Veche Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Zborului (Flight's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Negustori (Commerciants) Church (1725), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Calea Moșilor Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Radu Calomfirescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Intersection between Calea Moșilor and Lipscani streets, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Mavrogheni Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











InterContinental Hotel (1970), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










(Former) Palace of Public Functionaries Society (1934), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













(Former) Palace of Public Functionaries Society (1934), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th November 2013*












79711298










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Vaile Lucaciu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickrw​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th November 2013*










Sfântu Ștefan Church (1768), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Virgil Madgearu College of Economics by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Firetower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Dimitrie Orbescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











C. A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Arthur Verona Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















79825860​


----------



## Blacklord

^^
Chiar imi placeau instalatiile de anul trecut de pe Maghereu, pacat ca le-au schimbathno:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Mie-mi plac mai mult cele de acum, sunt mai discrete și elegante.


----------



## openlyJane

It's difficult to look at your photographs now, without imagining a Fieldfare on your shoulder!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st November 2013*

Until recently I was carrying him / her in hand or in a sort of bag with sieve attached to belt, because wasn't tied up, I was releasing him in parks. But 2 weeks ago started to fly and now I keep him tied with a sort of leash, on shoulder. He wants to stay on top of the head but is way to weird in populated places.









Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Izvor Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Vasile Pârvan treet, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Berzei (Stork's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Berzei (Stork's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ministry of Transportation (CFR Palace, 1937-1950), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Basarab Overpass, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















80007472​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

next page


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Great updates!





Vaklston said:


> Amazing!



Thank you for the nice words and thanks to those who liked! 









Corbeni Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Logofăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Logofăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Eforie Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Parliament Palace, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















81517677​


----------



## openlyJane

Parliament Palace is very imposing indeed!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*11th December 2013*

Unfortunately, the politicians "working" there are mostly corrupted traitors 










Paleologu Street Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Răzvan Church (1597), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr

















Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharet by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Regina Maria Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Principatele Unite Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Olimpului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










University Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














View toward the National Theatre, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Constantin Nacu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Marin Serghiescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


















81635930​


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, Parliament Palace does look imposing; but, perhaps, also imperious!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

PRIMEVAL said:


> Not very interesting, some villages and towns with lots of new villas and houses built without much style or respect for homogenity and landscape. Also lots of hypermarkets and other commercial outlets, depots, car brand representatives etc.


I know you are not interested in that, but the rest of us would like to see you photograph those parts of the city too. When you look at the world through a camera you see it differently, and who knows, you might be surprised to find things you never noticed before.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I know you are not interested in that, but the rest of us would like to see you photograph those parts of the city too. When you look at the world through a camera you see it differently, and who knows, you might be surprised to find things you never noticed before.


Don't want to offend you, but I don't take photos with a documentary purpose. I'm looking only for those places that look exciting in photos and I'm finding them pretty hard, as are many places / things that look exciting to naked eye, but fewer that are so for camera. And equal with photogenicity, I select only objectives that represent some cultural values.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th December 2013*










Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Unification Square, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Covaci Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Smârdan Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Former Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Former Palace of the Chamber of Deputies (1907), Hill of Patriarchate, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











View toward Olimpului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Love the last rooftops shot!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th December 2013*

Thank you! 










Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Logogăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Toamnei (Autumn's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Salcâmilor (Acacias') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Toamnei (Autumn's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Statue of Tudor Vladimirescu, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Precupeții Vechi (Old Petty Traders) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Galați Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Cantemir Vodă National College (founded 1868), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Statue of Ion Luca Caragiale, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ion Luca Caragiale Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr






















81834623​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely city with lovely architecture!

Is it true that Romania used Cyrillic alphabet till the late 19th century? I'm asking because on the photo bellow I can see old (church) Slavic language...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;109704289 said:


> Lovely city with lovely architecture!
> 
> Is it true that Romania used Cyrillic alphabet till the late 19th century? I'm asking because on the photo bellow I can see old (church) Slavic language...


In 1860 it was officially adopted in the United Principalities of Wallachia and Moldavia (the unification took place the pre vious year, 1859) the Latin alphabet, before that, the Cyrillic one was in use since 10th century.

In Tranylvania, where Romanian language was not official, the Romanians living there tarted to use the Latin alphabet in 18th century in parallel with the Cyrillic one used epecially in the rural world.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th December 2013*












Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Sfântul Ștefan Park, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Popa Soare Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Popa Soare Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Iuliu Valaori Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Iuliu Valaori Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Vasile Lucaciu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Romulus Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely quality of light in the above photos.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th-18th December 2013*

Thank you! 









Stelea Spătarul Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Bărăției Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Colțea Hospital (founded in 1704, 1898 building), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Academy Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Salcâmilor (Acacias') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Salcâmilor (Acacias') Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr















Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr









Dacia Boulevard with the French Institute, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Batiștei Church (rebuilt in 1764, the mulbery tree dates from ~1700) and Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th December 2013*














Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Dichiu Church (1775, extended in 1880), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Semicercului Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Sfiníi Voievozi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Sfiníi Voievozi Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Victory Avenue, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th December 2013*











Alecu Russo Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Viitorului (Future's) Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Square of Spain, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Șuțu Palace (1835), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr













Ministry of Agriculture (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Ministry of Agriculture (1895), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr































82408485​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st December 2013*













Fire Tower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Fire Tower (1890), Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Armenian Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










Licurg Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr














Tomb of general Ioan Odobescu (+1857), Icoanei Church, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Batiștei Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Ion Luca Caragiale Street, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr











Melnik House - 1760 - oldest extant house in Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr












Melnik House - 1760 - oldest extant house in Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Merry Christmas to you in Bucharest.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you Jane and belated Merry Christmass to you too! 

I was in a trip in Transylvania, I will post later photos on "My trips around Romania" thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd January 2014*

"Red Dragon" Chinese commercial complex​












Dragonul Roșu is situated outside Bucharest, near the suburb town of Voluntari (population 30,000). It is part of Bucharest's Chinatown that is built by the Niro group, that owns the complex. Inside the complex there are around 5,500 shops, small individual businesses owned by Chinese people established in Romania or by Romanians. It claims to be the largest commercial complex in Romania and by number of shops is certainly one of the biggest in Europe.

A 3 km road (red dotted on map) links the complex to the city. The road bears the name "Dragonul Rosu" and a bus line brings people from city and back for free.

Most of the few thousands Chinese people established in Romania live in Colentina Neighborhood of Bucharest, which is next to Voluntari and Dragonul Roșu.


"Red Dragon" Chinese commercial complex, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr








"Red Dragon" Chinese commercial complex, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr










"Red Dragon" Chinese commercial complex, Bucharest by CARPATHIANLAND, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th February 2014*



Wapper said:


> Fabulous city!:heart:


Thank you Wapper!







11 Iunie Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Radu Vodă Monastery (established 1577, rebuilt in 1625), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Radu Vodă Monastery (established 1577, rebuilt in 1625), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Radu Vodă Monastery (established 1577, rebuilt in 1625), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Radu Vodă Monastery (established 1577, rebuilt in 1625), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Legendary Bucur Church (date unknown) and Radu Vodă Monastery, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Romulus Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Ionescu Gion Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th February 2014*












Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Precupeții Vechi Church (1773) and Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Dimitrie Orbescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Xenopol Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th February 2014*








Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr








Roman Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Roman Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## Wapper

Romania has some very nice and unique architectural styles.


----------



## Biegonice

Really enjoayble pictures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st February 2014*

Thank you guys!











Negustori Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Latin Underpass, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Latin Underpass, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Lipscani Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Edgar Quinet Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Revolution Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## greekalmost

Nice shots !! kay:

I've been to Bucharest several times, and i particularly liked the historical centre it really looks like a "Little Paris" especially by night .


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th February 2014*

Thank you!












Olari Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Spătarului Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Cercului Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Central School (1896), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Dionisie Lupu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Țăndărică Puppet Theatre, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Lahovari Square and statue, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Hotel Ambasador (1939), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Hotel Ambasador (1939), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Hotel Ambasador (1939), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr









Nicolae Golescu Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Speranței Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Latin Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Fire Tower (1890), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Good job!

Is Bucharest a nominee for 'World Heritage', or has it already been awarded it?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

No, nobody ever thought before it could be nominated, I think I'm the first .

But even if will never be nominated, by using this idea I will help make others understand city's original and unique identity.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*27th February 2014*









Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Greek Church (1900), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Mântuleasa Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Negustori Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Șelari Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Macca-Vilacrosse arcaded street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st March 2014*












Cantacuzino Palace (1903), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Kiseleff Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

87988484​


----------



## openlyJane

Cool! I'm increasingly interested in making videos/films myself.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd March 2014*











Remus Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Logofătul Udriște Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Palace of the National Bank of Romania (1883-1890), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr













Palace of the National Bank of Romania (1883-1890), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th March 2014*











The Romanian Airmen Heroes Memorial (1935), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr










Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest is very cinematic.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*10th March 2014*

Thank you Jane and thank you all for watching and liking!









Xenopol Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr
















Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest (yellow building - Belgium Embassy) by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr


















Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Arcului Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000

nice ground level shots....as if I'm walking these streets.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th March 2014*

Thank you!








Traian Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr
















Greek Church (1900), Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Moșilor Street and Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr














Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr























Caimatei Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Tudor Arghezi Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr


















Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Airmen's Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Paris Street, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr

















Ferdinand Boulevard, Bucharest by Old Bucharest on Unesco WH List, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st July 2014*











Jewish Museum (former synagogue built in 1836 and modified in 1910), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Choral Temple Synagogue (1858), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Beginning of Calea Moșilor (Old Men's Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Latin Underpass, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Victoria Galleries (1928), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Eforie Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Brezoianu Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st July 2014*











C.A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













C.A. Rosetti Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr










Logofăt Luca Stroici Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Licurg Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Spătarului Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Foișorul de Foc (Fire Tower, 1890), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd July 2014*











Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Dumbrava Roșie Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Gutenberg Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













National Geology Museum (building from 1906), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Bucharest - anniversary of 555 years from first attestation par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Cantacuzino Palace (1902, now George Enescu National Museum), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Museum of Art Collections (Romanit Palace, 1812-1883), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Royal Palace (1937, now the National Museum of Art), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Revolution Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Royal Palace (1937, now the National Museum of Art), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr

















University of Bucharest (left, 1867) and University of Architeture and Urbanism (right, 1912-1927), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














21st December 1989 Square, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Piața Universității (University Square), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th July 2014*











Antim Monastery (1715), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Brezoianu Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr







Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest most definitely requires some investment - but where will it come from?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th July 2014*









Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Constantin Mille Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Cercul Militar Național (1911-1923), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Popa Soare & Licurg Streets, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr











Spătarului Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Dimitrie Racoviță Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## DWest

beautiful shots of one of the splendid cities in my list.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*7th July 2014*










Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Corneliu Coposu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr















Căldărari and Franceză Streets, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Curtea Veche Church (1554), Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr














Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr













Brătianu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr


















Smârdan and Șelari streets, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr












Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Armenească (Armenian) Street, Bucharest par Rebuild the Old Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th July 2014*











Precupeții Vechi Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr















Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Mihai Eminescu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr
















Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr










Revolution Square, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Revolution Square, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Dem I. Dobrescu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Kretzulescu Church (1722), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th July 2014*










Ion Câmpineanu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Casa Capșa Restaurant (established in 1852), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Toma Caragiu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Lipscani Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr















Colțea Church (1702), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Colțea Church (1702), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Pache Protopopescu Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Matei Voievod Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Your pictures are very cinematic. How do you make them so big?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

What do you mean by "big"? The size of photo in pixels?





Anyway, for those interested, my method of work is this:

I take only shots of places that are *photogenic*. Finding what is and what is not photogenic is dificult and comes only after seeing and testing (by publishing and noticing public's response) many photos made by others or by you.


1. When I find a photogenic spot, first I try to figure out theoretically which angle, focalization and so on would bring the best result. By intuition, we can dinstinguish such things.

2.Then I begin to take shots, each one slightly different, by changing my position on ground, or changing the framing of the subject (the direction of the camera), the focalization etc. 

3. Then I watch them on camera's monitor and decide if I make some more shots in other configurations or not.



Sometimes I take a single shot as is satisfying enough from first try, other times I can take over 30 shots at a single location. Most often is something in-between.


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, most probably. As you can tell, I'm not a technical photographer at all..... don't have the language, nor the know-how.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th July 2014*









Carol I Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Șuțu Palace (1835), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Doamnei Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Mihai Vodă Bridge, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr


















Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Speranței Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> Yes, most probably. As you can tell, I'm not a technical photographer at all..... don't have the language, nor the know-how.....


Any camera makes photos at large resolution, I don't see the sense of your question. I saw that you use some photo editing software, so you're aware about resizing photos. Or are your photos coming our of camera at the size you post them? In that case, your camera was set at that resolution and won't make larger photos if you don't change the settings.


If you refer to the feeling of space in my photos, I already answered two messages ago. Is exactly the sense of depth of space that I'm looking for when making a photo / chosing a location.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th July 2014*








Colței Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Hristo Botev Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Batiște Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Batiște Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














University of Bucharest (palace from 1869-1926) par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













University of Bucharest (palace from 1869-1926) par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Jean-Louis Calderon Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Vasile Lascăr Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th July 2014*









Semilunei (Crescent's) Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Bocșa Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr















Alexandru Donici Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Icoanei Church (1838), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Dionisie Lupu Street,Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Building in I. C. Brătianu Park, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Dacia Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

PRIMEVAL said:


> Any camera makes photos at large resolution, I don't see the sense of your question. I saw that you use some photo editing software, so you're aware about resizing photos. Or are your photos coming our of camera at the size you post them? In that case, your camera was set at that resolution and won't make larger photos if you don't change the settings.
> 
> 
> If you refer to the feeling of space in my photos, I already answered two messages ago. Is exactly the sense of depth of space that I'm looking for when making a photo / chosing a location.


I'm sorry that you don't see the sense in my question....hno:

No, I do not have any specific software; I just use what is on my MAC - IPhoto; and no, I do not know how to re-size photos - what I post is exactly what comes about of my camera.

This is probably not the best place to ask for such advice. Apologies. As I said, I'm not a technical photographer in any shape or form.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> I'm sorry that you don't see the sense in my question....hno:
> 
> No, I do not have any specific software; I just use what is on my MAC - IPhoto; and no, I do not know how to re-size photos - what I post is exactly what comes about of my camera.
> 
> This is probably not the best place to ask for such advice. Apologies. As I said, I'm not a technical photographer in any shape or form.


Your camera surely can make photos larger than the ones you post, save is a very old camera, like one made before the 2004. If you tell me the brand and model, I will tell you the steps (or better, recommend a Youtube video that shows that) to set it to make larger photos.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bucharest has very beautiful churches! Is there any mosque in the city?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;115786971 said:


> Bucharest has very beautiful churches! Is there any mosque in the city?


There some new mosques, but not any historical one.

Honestly, I never heard about a mosque in Bucharest until 1900, whe one was built at the initiative of King Carol (sorry for possible mistakes, I speak from memory, have not any source at hand). Nevertheless, is possible a mosque to have existed, maybe before 1878, when Romania (previously the Danubian Principalities - Wallachia and Moldavia) was under Ottoman suzeranity.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I am in Bucharest and I am so impressed with how many buildings have been renovated since I was last here! I think the city has the ability to be once again the 'Paris of the East' and maybe even better. Even the sidewalks are being restored. But there is still a lot of work to be done, especially with evening out mismatching window frames on apartment blocks.
Some of my photos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115755558&postcount=1448


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd July 2014*









The Patriarchate (17th century), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Antim Ivireanu statue and Atim Monastery (1715), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Foot bridge across Dâmbovița River, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr










Mihai Vodă Bridge, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Victory Road, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Magheru Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Zece Mese Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th July 2014*

National Arena












Bucharest - National Arena par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr










Bucharest - National Arena par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr











Bucharest - National Arena par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That's quite impressive! Is Staeu? Bucharest the only/main football team in the city?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

You mean Steaua? Ofcourse is not the only one, there are many. And is the main stadium of Romania.

Steaua's stadium is in the opposite side of the city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

What is the capacity of the stadium?


----------



## PRIMEVAL

55,634


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*31st July 2014*









Mihail Georgescu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Victory Road, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr














Brezoianu Street, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr










Cișmigiu Gardens, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr












Cișmigiu Gardens, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Elisabeta Boulevard, Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr













Greek Church (1899), Bucharest par Classic Bucharest, sur Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd August 2014*








Rosetti Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Hotel InterContintental (1970), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Boteanu Church (established in 1682, rebuilt in present form in 1911), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th August 2014*









Calea Moșilor Street and Sfânta Vineri Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Justice Palace (1895), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Footbridge over Dâmbovița River, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Splaiul Indepndenței Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












CEC Palace (1900), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Eforie Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous images.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th August 2014*

Ghika Tei Palace and Church​







*The Ghika-Tei Palace* was built in 1822 by Grigore Dimitrie Ghica, ruler of Wallachia. He was the first native (born in Wallachia) ruler after the line of Phanariotes, rulers of Greek origin imposed by the Ottoman empire from early 18th to early 19th century. 
Dimitrie Ghika









The Phanariote period in Wallachia and Moldavia was a period of corruption, excessive taxes, exploitation and backwardess and the return of native rulers marked the beginning of Westernization of the two Principalities, as during the Phanariotes, the Oriental, Turkish manner in architecture and lifestyle became predominant.


The Ghika-Tei Palace was designed by Xavier Villacrosse, Catalan architect established in Wallachia. The palace is situated in Tei, a rather peripheric neighborhood. Presently, is privately owned and visitors have no access. Is rented for weddings and other events. Photos with the interior, richly decorated with frescoes and stuccos, can be seen on palace's website or in this video.




Bucharest - Ghika-Tei Palace (1822) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest - Ghika-Tei Palace (1822) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​

















*Teiul Doamnei-Ghika Church* is the chapel of the palace, situated next to it. Was built in 1833 and has a central circular plan. Around the church are the graves of the members of Ghika family with tombstones of exceptional artistic and historical value.




Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​












Grigore Ghika's tomb (first photo) and his family members' tombs




Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) - Grigore Ghika's tomb by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Teiul Doamnei Ghika Church (1833) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th August 2014*

Plumbuita Monastery​







Was founded in 1564, during the Petru Vodă’s (1559-1568) time. The church is rebuilt in 1647, at the request of ruler Matei Basarab, this time following the model of Dealu monastery. In the same year the Princely House is added, and the monastery is fortified with high walls for protection. Between years 1802-1806, was built a new bell tower after the old one was destroyed during an earthquake in 1802.




Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest - Plumbuita Monastery (established 1564, rebuilt 1647) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















103277437​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The first image of the monastery is kind of funny - such a cultural heritage is little bit ruined by the satellite dish and the air condition unit.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

At least they didn't alter the structure, as they have done with so many other historical buildings. Many Romanians are primitive people, unfortunately.


The monastery is situated in one of the ugliest areas of Bucharest, you have to pass a long broken street, so a satellite dish won't bother you so much when you arrive. And has not monastery status (is not inhabited by monks), has an ambiguous destination which makes it being bad managed.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th August 2014*









Spătarului Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Corbeni Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Oțetari Church (1757), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Revolution Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Intersection between Lipscani and Calea Victoriei, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








National History Museum (building from 1900), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Justice Palace, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Flag Square, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Calea Victoriei (Victory Road), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Splaiul Independenței Boulevard, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th August 2014*












103944065

















Bucharest: Tineretului Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: 11th June Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


















Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th September 2014*



Bidelson said:


> This is one of the best themes of the forum. Thank you for your efforts. Bucharest is gorgeous.


Thank you!






Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Smârdan Street and the National Bank by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st September 2014*










Bucharest: Hotel Union (1931) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Telephone Palace (1933) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Grand Hotel Continental (1886) and Telephone Palace (1933) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*22nd September 2014*











Bucharest: Radu Calomfirescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## ferdinand mex

One of the most beautiful city in Europe


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd September 2014*

Thank you 








Bucharest: Doctor Burghelea Street, Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Popa Soare Church (1745) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th September 2014*











Bucharest: Victoria Galleries (1928) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Brezoianu Street and Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Cercul Militar Național (1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Spătarului Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th September 2014*










Bucharest: Domnița Bălașa (Princess Bălașa) Church (1885, established 1774) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Domnița Bălașa (Princess Bălașa) Church (1885, established 1774) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Domnița Bălașa (Princess Bălașa) Church (1885, established 1774) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Antim Monastery (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Antim Monastery (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Antim Monastery (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: villa in the Hill of Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Splaiul Indepndenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Manuc's Inn (1808) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Colțea Hospital (1898, established 1704) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Academiei (Academy's) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*28th September 2014*









Bucharest: Justice Palace (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Poștei (Post's) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Smârdan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th September 2014*












107512208​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th September 2014*












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Neoromanian Bucharest: General Police Inspectorate (palace from 1914-1926) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Brutalist Bucharest: Eforie Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Modernist Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Brâncovenesc Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Episcopiei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Nicolae Golesc Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Bidelson

Bucharest does not cease to fascinate its elegance.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th September 2014*

Thank you! That is surprising for me too. Is a city little known even by Bucharesters, me included until recently.









Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Kogălniceanu Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Law School by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Law School (1935 complex of buildings) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Kogălniceanu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st October 2014*









Bucharest: Corneliu Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Unirea Shopping Center by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Regina Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Chapel (17th century - 1723) of the Patriarch's Residence by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Chapel (17th century - 1723) of the Patriarch's Residence by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Unirii (Unification) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd October 2014*

Thank you!









Bucharest: Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: French Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: CEC Bank Palace (1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Telephone Palace (1933) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) and Ciclop multistorey parking (1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely early evening, autumnal light is a few of those images..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th October 2014*









Bucharest: Romulus Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Covaci Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Stavropoleos Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Sfântul Ștefan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## ferdinand mex

Really Nice- Beautiful images


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th October 2014*

Thank you 







*Calea Victoriei (Victory Road)* - the most famous, and finest street of Bucharest. Almost each building and place along this 2.7 km long street has a complicated history, replaced an older building, bearing the memory of some famous people etc.


The taller building in first photo is one of my top three favorite in city, the (former) Foreign Trade Bank, inaugurated in 1938: 




Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​

















*Sărindar Fountain*, situated at the intersection of Calea Victoriei and Elisabeta Boulevard, was built in 1895 on the place of Sărindar Monastery, demolished in that year. Sărindar Monastery, built in 1652, was one of the most emblematic establishments in city, with many stories and myths linked to it. Its extensive surrounding dependencies served as an inn, prison and even prostitution house. 


More about Sărindar Monastery (in Romanian), including images




Bucharest: Sărindar Fountain (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​
















*Ion Câmpineanu Street*



Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*6th October 2014*











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th October 2014*








108503020












Neoclassical Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Modernist Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Eclectic Bucharest: Cercul Militar Național (1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Brâncovenesc Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Brâncovenesc Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Art Deco Bucharest: Telepnone Palace (1933) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Neo-Romanian Bucharest: Universul Palace (1930) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*10th October 2014*









Bucharest:Theodor Aman Museum (1869) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Grand Hôtel du Boulevard (1871) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*11th October 2014*









Bucharest: Patriarchal Cathedral (1658) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Patriarchal Cathedral (1658) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Apostles Church (1636) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: CEC Palace (1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous pictures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you 









Bucharest: Mendeleev Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Mendeleev Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Telephone Palace (1933) and Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Stock Exchange Palace (foreground, 1912) and National Bank Palace (background, 1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Colțea Church (1702) and Hospital (1898, established 1704) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th October 2014*









Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th October 2014*









Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Modernist & Art Deco Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Tudor Arghezi Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Batiște and Tudor Arghezi streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Nicolae Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Nicolae Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Mihai Eminescu Street and Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*15th October 2014*

Thanks to all for interest and support!







Bucharest: the Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Grand Hôtel du Boulevard (1871) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Colțea Church (1702) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th October 2014*










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Continental Hotel (1886) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th October 2014*









 
Bucharest: Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Cercul Militar Național by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st October 2014*










Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Central University Library (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Bidelson

: Аплодисменты:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you 









Bucharest: Palace of the Ministry of Agriculture (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Statue (1963) of Mihai Eminescu by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Cantacuzino Palace (1901, now George Enescu Museum) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## ferdinand mex

The photos are very big


----------



## openlyJane

Great photos. Great job!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st November 2014*

Thank you!






Bucharest: statue (1869) of spatharios Mihai Cantacuzino (1640-1716) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: statue (1869) of spatharios Mihai Cantacuzino (1640-1716) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr



















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Great shots! But way too big to watch comfortable...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd November 2014*



Benonie said:


> Great shots! But way too big to watch comfortable...


Thank you! About size: larger = more detail = more information. 








First Photo: "Constantin Tănase" Revue Theater, built in 1934-1940.

Video: actor Constantin Tănase (1880-1945) in movie made in 1932.



Bucharest: "Constantin Tănase" Revue Theater (1934-1940) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr



































Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Belgium Embassy by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Bidelson

In cold weather, especially, is felt the elegance of Bucharest. 
Lovely photos.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd November 2014*

Thank you Bidelson for your comments and thanks to all for support!









Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Athenaeum (1888) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th November 2014*










Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate: Chapel (1723) and Gate (1650) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate: Residence of the Patriarch (1650-1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Antim Monastery: Council Palace (1912) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Antim Monastery: Gate Tower (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Izvor Bridge by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Luigi Cazzavilan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Palace (1925) of the Roman Catholic Metropolitanate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Roman Catholic Metropolitan Palace (1925) and St. Joseph Cathedral (1875) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th November 2014*











Bucharest: George Enescu Museum (Cantacuzino Palace, 1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Hotel Athénée Palace Hilton (1914) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: CEC Bank Palace (1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: National History Museum (Post Palace,1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Stavropoleos Church (1724) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely images.....


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*6th November 2014*

Thank you!








Bucharest: Domnița Anastasia Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*7th November 2014*










Bucharest: Radu Cristian Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Colțea Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th November 2014*









Bucharest: Headquarters of National Peasant Party by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Beginning of Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th November 2014*











Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: George Enescu Museum (Cantacuzino Palace, 1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th November 2014*










112410367














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I like rainy day pictures..... very atmospheric.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*22nd November 2014*










Bucharest: Edgar Quinet & Academiei streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Academiei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Italian Church (1916) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th November 2014*




























Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Palace of the Parliament by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*25th November 2014*











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Revolution Square with the Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Brătianu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*28th November 2014*









Bucharest: National Theatre (1973) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Hotel InterContinental (1970) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Hotel InterContinental (1970) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: C. A. Rosetti Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dionisie Lupu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Dionisie Lupu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: National Theatre (1973) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th November 2014*









Bucharest: Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Way) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Carol I Statue by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Geborgenheit

I've been there in August. Lovely pictures, but some comments regarding buildings would make the thread more interesting.


----------



## charliewong90

very nice street level photos....I feel I'm walking around the city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th December 2014*



Geborgenheit said:


> I've been there in August. Lovely pictures, but some comments regarding buildings would make the thread more interesting.


Thank you! I described the buildings when I presented photos with each of them for the first time, and afterward again for several times.


charliewong90 said:


> very nice street level photos....I feel I'm walking around the city.


That's my aim. Thank you for comment!





Bucharest: White Church (1700-1827) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Cercul Militar Național (National Military Club, 1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: National History Museum (Post Palace, 1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: French Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou church (1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th December 2014*









114435029










Bucharest: National Bank (1883-1900) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Istrate Micescu House (1935) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established 1847 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established 1847 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Crețulescu Palace (1902, established 1700) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Atmospheric!


----------



## cameronpaul

What an amazing city! I thought Ceausescu had destroyed most of the old buildings but from these photos this is clearly not the case. Now it waits for a thorough restoration progamme to return it to former glory as one of Europe's most beautiful cities. Hope to visit there one day.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th December 2014*

Thank you Jane and Paul!

Paul, ceaușescu destroyed around a fifth of the old city, most of it very interesting, including the Jewish Neighborhoods. But must be said that the oldest and most representative parts were not destroyed, though some important modifications took place, like insertion of commieblocks.


Nevertheless, no more than 4 decades before ceaușescu"s destructions (that is, in the 1930s), was another programme of modernisation, very much in the spirit of the hausmannian modification of Paris: large boulevards were traced by enlarging some existing streets through demolitions, especially for the creation of a north-south thoroughfare that is composed by the boulevards Lascăr Catargiu - Magheru - Bălescu - Brătianu. During this process, which was carried out at the initiative of the King Carol II, many important and very interesting historical buildings and neighborhoods perished.

In fact, the city's history, like everywhere else, was a continuous cycle of destructions and replacements.







Bucharest: Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*15th December 2014*











Bucharest: Paris Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Paris Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Geology Museum (1906) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Basil the Great Church (1800) on Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Creditul Funciar Urban Palace (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Izvoru Rece Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Salazar Rick

Nice city!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th December 2014*

Thank you!









Bucharest: Eforie Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Eforie Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## sbarn

I'm weirdly in love with Bucharest and your photos only add to this obsession. I only say weirdly because I live on the other side of the globe and have never visited. It seems so gritty, beautiful and atmospheric at once. It doesn't appear as polished as many western European cities which only makes it seem more fascinating.

Anyway, keep it up! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th December 2014*

This is my perception of Bucharest too. I dare to say that has something from New York in its eclectism and contrastes.

Thank you for comment sbarn and thanks for likes to all!








Bucharest: Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Colțea Church (1702) and Colțea Hospital (founded in 1704, rebuilt in 1898) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: rush hour on Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Ferdinand Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20-21th December 2014*









Bucharest: villas in the Hill of Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Residence of Orthodox Patriarch (17-20th century complex) in the Hill of the Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Antim Monastery (1715) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Palace of Parliament by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dâmbovița River at United Nations Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Palace of Justice (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard seen from Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Mihai Eminescu Street and Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## ferdinand mex

bonitas imagenes


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*22nd December 2014*










Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: National Art Museum (former Royal Palace, 1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Athénée Palace (1914) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Nicolae Golescu & Episcopiei streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I agree that there is a certain 'something' about Romania which, I too, find very intriguing.
Very charismatic.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Trying to solve the "mystery", I would say the explanation is the peculiar mix between a Romance language, Eastern (Orthodox) Christianity and the presence or influence of other minoritary cultures, some of them quite peculiar too.












115304537














Bucharest: Lascăr Catargi Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Cultural Center of Hungarian Republic (palace from 1910) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: St. Joseph Catholic Cathedral (1875- 1884) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Berthelot Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Schitu Măgureanu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Kogălniceanu Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Kogălniceanu statue (1936) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


















Bucharest: Kogălniceanu statue (1936) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: National Bank of Romania (palace from 1883-1889) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy

openlyJane said:


> I agree that there is a certain 'something' about Romania which, I too, find very intriguing.
> Very charismatic.


Glad to see that the intriguing air of Bucharest is perceived.

Bucharest is a strange city, Western city with an interesting oriental background at same time. It is not that typical European capital where everything is perfect, the same type of buildings everywhere it's a mixture of styles and atmoshphere. Large interwar avenues with public gardens, as Cismigiu or Herastru, oriental orthodox churches among beautiful classicist building, old vilas and embasies or particular villas on large boulevards.

The modernist buildings are throughout the city. As for institutions interesting large palaces as in West country you can find: as presidential palace: Cotroceni, or the modernist building of government (also an intriguing building) or the well-known huge building of Parliament. 

Avenues, avenues as in west capitals, behind them...small houses as if you come back 100 years ago in a "village". It's well-orderd in particular on streets, but chaotic at the same time if you look at all styles.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th December 2014*









115354736














Bucharest: Izvor Bridge by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Sfântul Constantin Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Apostolic Nunciature (palace from 1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Schitul Măgureanu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy

^^ a weary trolleybus returning on Elisabeta from neighborhoods in the twilight.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th December 2014*










Bucharest: Silvestru Church (established in 1743, rebuilt in 1907) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Dionisie Lupu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Jules Michelet Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Luca Caragiale Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*31st December 2014*









Bucharest: Sfân5u Ștefan Church (1768) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Calea Călărașilor Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Radu Calomfirescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (catapetasma from 1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Constantin Mille Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*31st December 2014*

From previous page:


PRIMEVAL said:


> Bucharest: Sfân5u Ștefan Church (1768) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucharest: Calea Călărașilor Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucharest: Radu Calomfirescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucharest: Sfântu Gheorghe Nou Church (catapetasma from 1705) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucharest: Constantin Mille Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st January 2015*










Bucharest: Radu Vodă Monastery (established in 1577, rebuilt in 1625) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established in 1847) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Luigi Cazzavillan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Nicolae Iorga Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful quality of light in these photographs.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd January 2015*

Probably was the cold: -11 °C.










Bucharest: Franklin Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr

















Bucharest: Athenaeum (1888) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: seagulls on Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














115825659














Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarch's Palace (17th-20th century) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Queen Maria Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Patriarchal Cathedral (1658) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Bulevardul Unirii (Unification Boulevard) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ The first photo is very picturesque... And the one with the seagulls is wonderful.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th January 2015*

Thank you Skopje. And thanks everybody for support!








Bucharest: Xenopol Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Pitar Moș Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Telephone Palace (1934) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest looking beautiful in the snow.

And I particularly love the shot of the seagulls on the bridge......


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*6th January 2015*










Bucharest: Stanislav Cihoschi Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: 21st December 1989 Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th January 2015*










Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate (17th century) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate (17th century) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Orthodox Patriarchate (17th century) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Palace of the Orthodox Patriarch (17-20th century conglomerate of buildings) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Palace of the Orthodox Patriarch (17-20th century conglomerate of buildings) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Palace of the Orthodox Patriarch (17-20th century conglomerate of buildings) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dâmbovița River by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*11th January 2015*










Bucharest: Matei Millo Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Sala Palatului Concert Hall (1960) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Batiște Church (1763) and 500 years old mulberry tree by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: Diana's Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I would like to see some photos of the Bucharest periphery...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Skopje/Скопје;120564256 said:


> I would like to see some photos of the Bucharest periphery...


The northern periphery, the wealthiest part of the city (the poorest is the southern part):




*Pipera Financial District*

Until 1995, it was an ordinary village outside Bucharest. After that, an "el dorado" of land transactions began. Plots of land that were 1 USD/m² reached in 2005 the amount of 250 USD/m². Pipera could easily organize itself as a city, due to the important number of population, the police station, the church, shopping places and a large number of offices for the big companies.




Bucharest: by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Pipera Finacial District by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Pipera Finacial District by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


















*Frozen Lake Herăstrău*

Phanariote Prince of Wallachia Alexander Ypsilantis (1775-1782, 1796-1797) built an Ottoman-style kiosk (summer house) on the banks of the Herăstrău Lake. Initially, the area was full of marshes, but these were drained between 1930 and 1935, and the park was opened in 1936.



Bucharest: frozen Lake Herăstrău by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​















Back in Central Bucharest: *Calea Victoriei*



Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest always looks epic in your pictures.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th January 2015*

Thank you! I try to present as it is. Not all of it, only the beautiful parts.








Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Matei Millo Street corner with Calea Victoriei Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Gutenberg Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: villa in Cantacuzino Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: villa in Cantacuzino Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th January 2015*









Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Modernist block on Brătianu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard at Cercul Militar Național (1911-1923) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: entrance at Hotel Capitol (1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th January 2015*












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Calea Griviței Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Sfinții Voievozi Street and church by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Gheorghe Manu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard at rush hour by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic job, Primeval. Great shots.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st January 2015*

Thank you!








Bucharest: Justice Palace (1895) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: building at the beginning of Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Hotel Union (1931) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*22nd January 2015*









Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















Bucharest: Șuțu Palace (1835) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Great urban shots! You show is the rough, gritty side and the beautiful, fine side of this city. Keep them coming mate!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th January 2015*



Benonie said:


> Great urban shots! You show is the rough, gritty side and the beautiful, fine side of this city. Keep them coming mate!


Thank you Benonie! 








Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: University Underpass by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Sfântu Nicolae Dintr-o Zi Church (1702) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Dionisie Lupu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th January 2015*







 Bucharest: University Underpass by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr 









 Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr 






 Bucharest: Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd February 2015*









Bucharest: University Underpass by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: back view of the Athenaeum (1888) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th February 2015*











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco

Attractive architecture but shame about those ugly neon shop fronts - that's something I really hate about contemporary urbanism. Nice shots!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th February 2015*











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Tache Ionescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th February 2015*











Bucharest: Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Kiseleff Palace (1910) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## Pirro_E7

All I can say for the moment is that, Bucharest look so European, so unique and beautiful. :cheers:

Thank for sharing such a beautiful pictures, look forward to hear more good news from your city!







.


----------



## Benonie

Great update! I hope on day all the grey, concrete modernist buildings will be cleaned and restored. They're worth it, because underneath the soot, there 's a lot of unique beauty.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th February 2015*

Thank you Pirro and Benonie!

Benonie, the Modernist buildings will not be restored soon as they all need consolidation (Bucharest has a history of destructive earthquakes) and the consolidation of a block costs several millions euro.









*The Hill of the Patriarchate*. You can see the Palace of Great Asssembly (1907) under restoration.



Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​















*Elisabeta Boulevard*




Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​

















*Cobălcescu Street* - a tranquill neighborhood near Cișmigiu Gardens, where the apparition of the tram is the noisiest event. The street's name was adopted by the main taxi company in Bucharest, which has its headquarters here and which is the continuator of the state taxi company from communist period.




Bucharest: Cobălcescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​













*Kretzulescu Palace*, 1901




Bucharest: Kretzulescu Palace (1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th February 2015*










Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th February 2015*











Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## marlonbasman

cool and charming.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st February 2015*










Bucharest: Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Ion Câmpineanu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## skymantle

Must be one of the most under-rated capitals in Europe. I really want to check it out one day. :cheers:


----------



## Bidelson

As always wonderful photos...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd March 2015*

Thank you to all for comments and like!








Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Love the spontaneous feel of some of the photos. Excellent work!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th March 2015*

Thank you!








Bucharest: Brătianu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

..


----------



## PRIMEVAL

.









Bucharest: Magheru & Bălcescu Boulevards by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*10th March 2015*

.








Bucharest: Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th March 2015*


Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bucharest: University Square Underpass by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Bucharest: Foișorul de Foc (Firetower) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Foișorul de Foc (Firetower) Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13th March 2015*

.







Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th March 2015*

.







Bucharest: Calea Moșilor Street & Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Diana Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Always fabulous!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th March 2015*

Thank you!









Bucharest: Edgar Quinet Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Batiștei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Izvoru Rece Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st March 2015*

.






Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

Paint all the buildings in Bucharest white, and adds some greenery, like winter gardens. It's simple things like that, that can lift up the spirit of the city, and make it that extra bit more appealing. I am certainly liking the pictures, i'll tell you that, it's on my to visit bucket list.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*22nd March 2015*

They should be painted in the original color of each facade. I agree that the aspect of the city has an enormous importance for the optimism of people and all the good things coming from that. Unfortunately, is a concept so much advanced for the level of understanding of almost all Bucharesters, even educated ones. Not to speak about authorities, who are often the main menace for the city.






Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Henri Coandă Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Lascăr Catargiu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Mihai Eminescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th March 2015*

.







Bucharest: University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The parked cars on the sidewalk on the first photo - just like in my hometown  Hooray for the Balkan drivers!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*31st March 2015*

.







University of Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

You and your camera must be quite well known in Bucharest now.....


----------



## aljuarez

I am loving the warmer-weather photos. Romanians are quite a good-looking bunch!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

openlyJane said:


> You and your camera must be quite well known in Bucharest now.....


Not sure, not a city of relaxed people who look around. They always are hurrying somewhere ...



aljuarez said:


> I am loving the warmer-weather photos. Romanians are quite a good-looking bunch!


I didn't shot the first persons passing, waited a little for some better looking & dressed ones 




One more from yesterday:


Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## paul62

Good street scenes.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd April 2015*

Thank you!







Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*4th April 2015*

.








Bucharest: Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## lapinas

What a great city! Paris of Central Europe :drool:


----------



## DrunkMonkey

lapinas said:


> What a great city! Paris of Central Europe :drool:


Yeah... no


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Go home, DrunkMonkey, you're... Drunk Monkey. :troll:

BTW, for your information, Bucharest is being called _Paris of Eastern Europe_ in some countries.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9-10th April 2015*

Thank you Skopje, but I think is not a virtue if Bucharest is a copycat of Paris or other city so I'm not happy with "Little Paris" & "Paris of the east" formulas.

On the other hand, that dude is unhappy because Bucharest doesn't mimic Paris good enough but hey, this is what monkeys like to do, imitate :cheers: (and trolling).












Bucharest: Intrarea Rigas Alley by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Cișmigiu Gardens (established 1847) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Modernist block on Știrbei Vodă Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: National Theatre (1973) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bucharest: Izvoru Rece Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Patriarchal cathedral (1568) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*11th April 2015*

.






Bucharest: Corneliu Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th April 2015*

.






Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Bucharest: Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard @ Italian Church (1916) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Bucharest must be itself, and aspire to be all that it can be. Every place has its own unique soul.


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing and unique city, it definitely is in a class of its own in central Europe.


----------



## lapinas

In many cases Bucharest does look better than Paris. It has some virginity, authenticity, some wild spirit, some _good_ urban mess without artificiality, natural character, while Paris lacks this in many ways and looks "too right", "too clean", " having too much order", "being to predictable". I also like those mesmerizing sceneries in many spaces, gradation of architectural types, picturesqueness of the quarters, unexpectedness factor.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th April 2015*



openlyJane said:


> Bucharest must be itself, and aspire to be all that it can be. Every place has its own unique soul.





Urbanista1 said:


> amazing and unique city, it definitely is in a class of its own in central Europe.





lapinas said:


> In many cases Bucharest does look better than Paris. It has some virginity, authenticity, some wild spirit, some _good_ urban mess without artificiality, natural character, while Paris lacks this in many ways and looks "too right", "too clean", " having too much order", "being to predictable". I also like those mesmerizing sceneries in many spaces, gradation of architectural types, picturesqueness of the quarters, unexpectedness factor.


Thank you for comments, interest and support!









Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Yeshua Tova, oldest synagogue in city (1840) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
















Bucharest: Cinema Studio (1945) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd April 2015*

.







Bucharest: (former) ARO Cinema, 1931 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th April 2015*

.








Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*27th April 2015*

.







Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90

cool shot of a beautiful and neat city.....loving it.


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics of people and everyday life.


----------



## Limak11

Amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## DWest

charming in some ways specially those old beautiful buildings and the newer ones which are of the art deco architecture.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th May 2015*

Thank you guys!








Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













500 years old mulberry tree at Batiște Church by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*14th May 2015*

.







Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Royal Palace (1937) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












George Enescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












D. I. Mendeleev and Tache Ionescu streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Bidelson

As always, beautiful photos.
This majestic city deserves restorations and new buildings in the "classical" styles for the revival of its former elegance.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th May 2015 - Mega Mall*

*MEGA MALL*















Largest commercial center in Romania to date, was inaugurated two days ago, at a cost of 162 million euro. It was built and most of the actions belong to Southafrican NEPI group 






128019671​









Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd September 2015*

.






Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th September 2015*

.







Latin Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*16th October 2015*

.





Intersection Calea Dorobanți Road with Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th October 2015*

.






Intersection Traian Street - Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*18th October 2015*

.






Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful street scenes!


----------



## Blacklord

^^
Ce s a intamplat cu majoritatea pozelor de pe anumite pagini? hno: De exemplu pag 55,59.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Blacklord said:


> ^^
> Ce s a intamplat cu majoritatea pozelor de pe anumite pagini? hno: De exemplu pag 55,59.


I have deleted most of recent photos from Flickr, leaving only the ones that have some compositional value. But the photos as they appear on SSC from the last year or so, will remain, as they are stored on ImageShack, though they are using the Flickr BBcode to be displayed here.


----------



## Blacklord

PRIMEVAL said:


> I have deleted most of recent photos from Flickr, leaving only the ones that have some compositional value. But the photos as they appear on SSC from the last year or so, will remain, as they are stored on ImageShack, though they are using the Flickr BBcode to be displayed here.


I think all of your pictures are amazing and i really appreciate your work. 

Bucharest is a city with some amazing contrasts. Now with more and more old buildings that are getting back to life and a new CBD growing fast the city has alot to provide.

I understand that you are trying to show how much value the old Bucharest has but since the forum is called skyscrapercity it s a shame not to expose some of the new tall buildings in town. 

But this is just my point of view, it s your choice if you will add in some pictures with the new Bucharest. 
Keep up the good work and sorry if my english isnt so good. :cheers:

P.S. Also Calea Victoriei is now more pleasent due to the rehabilitation , amazing place to take pictures


----------



## MyGeorge

nice and clean city.


----------



## diddyD

Nice street pics - nice city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Blacklord said:


> I think all of your pictures are amazing and i really appreciate your work.
> 
> Bucharest is a city with some amazing contrasts. Now with more and more old buildings that are getting back to life and a new CBD growing fast the city has alot to provide.
> 
> I understand that you are trying to show how much value the old Bucharest has but since the forum is called skyscrapercity it s a shame not to expose some of the new tall buildings in town.
> 
> But this is just my point of view, it s your choice if you will add in some pictures with the new Bucharest.
> Keep up the good work and sorry if my english isnt so good. :cheers:
> 
> P.S. Also Calea Victoriei is now more pleasent due to the rehabilitation , amazing place to take pictures


I have shown some images with the Skytower, with Pipera and few others, months an years back. I don't have something against new, but in this respect, Bucharest has not much to offer, nothing remarkable or original and more important - nothing photogenic. Just some imitation of foreign projects, of a dubious taste.

Is true also that my information about the newest projects and programs is not updated, but after throwing a look into the dedicated thread in the Romanian section, apparently the situation is the same. Meaning boring.





MyGeorge said:


> nice and clean city.





diddyD said:


> Nice street pics - nice city.


Thank you guys!



One more from 17th October:




Cala Călărașilor Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th October 2015*

.






Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Biserica Răsvan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Colțea Church (1699) and Colțea Hospital (established in 1704, present building from 1898) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The autumn gives a special charm to the city...


----------



## El_Greco

Indeed. Very beautiful!


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful architecture, especially building of Colțea Hospital


----------



## El_Greco

I need to visit this place!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th November 2015*

Thank you for the encouraging messages!






Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Arghezi Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th November 2015*

One more from the last session







Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

I'm a big fan of those 20s-30s buildings - very imposing!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*12th November 2015*

.






Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Hotel InterContinental (1970) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*17th November 2015*

.






Lipscani Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Doamnei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Batiște Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A nice update^


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th November 2015*

Thank you Diddy and thanks everybody for support!







Sfântul Ștefan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Saints' Church (1728) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*23rd November 2015*

.







Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Nicolae Golescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Nicolae Golescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr






Nicolae Golescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Batiștei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

cool photo update....love the old architecture.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th November 2015*

Thank you guys!






George Enescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Nicolae Golescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Calea Victoriei Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th December 2015*

.





Corneliu Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Maria Rosetti Street and Popa Chițu Church (1813) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

Great job, Premeval! Bucharest pleasantly surprised me with its architecture.


----------



## diddyD

A very nice thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*15th December 2015*

Thank you to everybody!





General Inspectorate of Romanian Police (built 1914-1926) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th December 2015*

.





Dimitrie Racoviță Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

Easily, one of the most interesting threads in Urban Showcase!! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*20th December 2015*

Thank you Al & all!






Monumentului Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Monumentului Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Polonă (Polish) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Eminescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











"Tehnoimport" block, built in 1935 by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

I'm in love with bucharest soviet architecture. <3


----------



## PRIMEVAL

We have little Soviet era architecture in city and is not present in these recent images. What is seen in these photos is pre-war architecture, mostly from Modernist period and in the Neoromanian style (a local historicist style).

The most representative stalinist building in Bucharest is the House of Free Press, which you can see in these photos of mine:
https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&view_all=1&text=house free press


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*24th December 2015: Former monastery Mărcuța*

*FORMER MONASTERY MĂRCUȚA*






The monastery stands now in Pantelimon neighborhood, close to city's limits (the fields and forests outside the city are visible in first photo) but centuries ago the place was an unihabited swampy area outside Bucharest. Together with Plumbuita and Văcărești monasteries, it made a line of fortified centers around Bucharest with double function: religious and defensive.

The monastery was built in 1586-1587 and is preserved mostly in its original form. There is a cloister with two courtyards and a church with fine sculpted and painted decorations. Inside the church are paintings including several votive portraits of founders from various epochs: provost marshal Marcu (16th century), Grigore II Ghica (ruler of Moldavia at four different intervals between 1726-1748 and ruler of Wallachia between 1733-1735 and 1748-1752) and his lady Zoița and their five children, Alexander Ypsilantis (ruler of Wallachia between 1775-1782 and 1796-1797 and ruler of Moldavia 1786-1788) and his lady Ecaterina, Constantine Ypsilantis (ruler of Moldavia 1799–1802 and ruler of Wallachia 1802–06) and his lady Elisabeta.

You can watch more photos with Mărcuța in my 2012 set






Former Monastery Mărcuța by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Former Monastery Mărcuța by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Former Monastery Mărcuța by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Former Monastery Mărcuța by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*26th December 2015*

.





Banat Hotel (built in 1930) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*5th January 2016*

.






Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Dimitrie Racoviță Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Silvestru Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*13-14th January 2016*

.







Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Hristo Botev Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












United Nations Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Unirea Shopping Center by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

:hmm::speech::hmm:..I have not looked at this thread for sometime. I have too agree with all the positive comments about this underrated treasure of unique style and beauty......The "Little Paris" is classic indeed!!..:applause:kay::applause:kay::applause::cheers1:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Thank you!
Just let me repost last set from the previous page, to make it easier accessible.


PRIMEVAL said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hristo Botev Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unirea Shopping Center by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*19th January 2016*

*Plantelor (Plants') Street*








Plantelor (Plants') Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Only because I wanted to photograph myself in the traffic mirror, I noticed this picturesuqe corner building in Neoromanian style, dating from1920s or 1930s




Plantelor (Plants') Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













At street's end, the tower of Mântuleasa Church is seen. Beyond the Mântuleasa Street, Plantelor continues under the name Negustori (Merchants) Street




Plantelor (Plants') Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















*Udriște Church* situated on Logofăt Udriște Street, in Udriște Neighbiorhood. Present church dates from 1842, replacing one from 1736 that collapsed at the 1838 earthquake. Before that, an older, wooden church was here.




Udriște Church by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















*Romulus Street* connecting Mântuleasa Street and Calea Călărașilor Road



Romulus Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous homes & buildings.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting photos, as always. I see you have a lot of snow, while in Skopje we have very dry and cold winter these days.


----------



## Benonie

Great winter pics! kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*28th January 2016*

Thank you to everybody for the nice words and support!








Parfumului (Perfume's) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Sfântu Ștefan Church (1768) and Sfântu Ștefan Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












A photo with *Popa Soare Street*, from Popa Soare neighborhood.
The Mântuleasa and Popa Soare neighborhoods not only that were used as themes or locations in Eliade's short stories, but where the very source of inspiration for his interest in religions as cultural phenomena. Mircea Eliade, world's greatest historian and philosopher of religions, grew as a teenager in Bucharest and attended a school in Mântuleasa Neighborhood, which is next to Popa Soare Neighborhood, both in the eastern limit of pre-war Bucharest. The strange names of these two neighborhoods, Mântuleasa which seems related to the verb a mântui ("to save", in religious sense mostly) and Popa Soare, which translates like Sun Priest, must have been what ignited young Eliade's interest and later make him travel around the world, documenting and trying to explain the psychological and social causes of religions. 
The origin of the names of these two neighborhoods, nevertheless, is more prosaic. Mântuleasa was just an 18th century woman who founded the church later called Mântuleasa. She was the wife of a commerciant called Manta and her name means "of Manta". Soare was the family name of the first priest of Popa Soare Church. Both neighborhoods appeared around the churches and took the name from them.




Popa Soare Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

I think I like Bucharest best in the evening when the sun is fast fading and the street lights come on. Very resonant.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*30th January 2016*

Yesterday I managed to get earlier:






Bell / gate tower (16th century) of Radu Vodă Monastery by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Bell / gate tower (16th century) of Radu Vodă Monastery by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful city and amazing pictures!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd February 2016*

Thank you!






*Căldărarilor (Boiler makers') Street* - this short street connects Anton Square (the heart of the oldest part of Bucharest) with Dâmbovița River. As Dâmbovița was the main source of water for the city (up to 19th century was clean and drinkable), by here were passing the people going to make their supply so the industry of boiler making developed along this street.




Căldărarilor (Boiler makers') Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














*Constantin Mille (formerly Sărindar) Street*

"Journals Street"

One of the shortest streets of Bucharest, its name comes from an old monastery built in 17th century and demolished in 1896. In its place, the Sărindar Fountain was built, that can be seen to these days.
In late 19th - early 20th century, it was a lively street with journalists and photographers who quickly ran to newsrooms, with nerve businessmen to stop a defamatory article. The two competing media groups, Adevărul ("The Truth", named after the homonimous newspaper) and Universul were having their headquarters on Sărindar and Brezoianu, in the point where these two streets intersect. The peak of this journalistic activities was reached in the 1920s. The Dimineața newspaper was printing 100,000 copies daily during this time.
Source:
http://jurnalul.ro/special-jurnalul/reportaje/strada-ziarelor-97771.html
Sărindar was also the street where the movie theatres from the parallel Elisabeta Boulevard ("The Romanian Hollywood") where having their exiting doors. Today, most of these movie theaters are closed because of lack of customers. They represent an unique cultural heritage. The oldest movie theatre of Bucharest, from 1884 is here and the other are also close to 100 years old.




Constantin Mille (formerly Sărindar) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














*Hotel Capitol*, built in 1901 on Calea Victoriei Road, across the most famous restaurant of Bucharest, Capșa, visible in photo in backdrop.




Hotel Capitol (1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*8th February 2016*

.






George Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Splaiul Independenței Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Metropolitanate Hill by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*21st February 2016*

.






Pache Protopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*29th February 2016*

*29th February 2016*




The former Palace of the Association of Veterinaries (1929-1932). Presently, the palace is abusively owned by the Justice Ministry, here being located the National Institute of Magistrature. 





Former Palace of the Association of Veterinaries (1929-1932) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st March 2016*

.





*
Old Court Church*, built in 1554, the oldest extand building in city. It served as chapel for the Princely Palace that existed here since 1459 and was extended or modified many times, before being abandoned in early 19th century with the movement of the Princely Palace in present Revolution Square. 
In 15th century, Vlad Țepeș turned the village of Bucharest into a town with a princely residence, in order to control and protect the Danube frontier and prevent the attacks of Turks. The previous capitals where in the northern part of the principality, leaving the south exposed. Bucharest will steadily grow and surpass in size the other cities of Wallachia, but only from 1659 will become capital.






Curtea Veche Church (1554) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr















*Nicolae Bălcescu Boulevard* - part of the north - south thoroughfare through the middle of the city, composed of the boulevards Kiseleff, Lascăr Catargiu, Magheru. Bălcescu and Brătianu.






Bălcescu Bolulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*2nd March 2016*

*2nd March 2016*






Colțea Park by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr








Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Academy Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Bidelson

Bucharest as always beautiful.kay:
The thread, which is nice to look every time like the first time.


----------



## eugene90

Bucharest's historic neighbourhoods are really charming and have a unique central-southern-eastern European flair. This is why I felt all the sicker when I found out this:
https://bucharestheritage.wordpress.com/already-demolished/
https://www.google.pl/maps/@44.4391...4!1sEEmaRqRYDEfMbfDcUUc_YA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Please tell me that this criminal practice of destroying the city's heritage has already stopped...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Bidelson said:


> Bucharest as always beautiful.kay: The thread, which is nice to look every time like the first time.


 Thank you! Not repeating myself is a main concern when taking / selecting photos.




eugene90 said:


> Bucharest's historic neighbourhoods are really charming and have a unique central-southern-eastern European flair. This is why I felt all the sicker when I found out this: https://bucharestheritage.wordpress.com/already-demolished/ https://www.google.pl/maps/@44.4391...4!1sEEmaRqRYDEfMbfDcUUc_YA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Please tell me that this criminal practice of destroying the city's heritage has already stopped...


Unfortunately, it didn't stop but it diminished. Romanians, especially those from Southern Romania, including Bucharest, are still barbarian, many if not most hate the old buildings, want them erased and replaced with new, hygienical, glass-facaded buildings. Fortunately, at this year local election, there is an independent candidate (Nicușor Dan) for the general mayor, that seems to have serious chances and his main agenda is the salvation of Bucharest's heritage, though most Bucharesters would vote him because they hate the main parties.






One from the previous days:




National Theatre (1973 - present) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## eugene90

^^ I see. Don't get me wrong, my intention definitely wasn't to say that Romanians are barbarians. Destroying old architecture and replacing it with bland, generic modern buildings clearly isn't a uniquely Romanian problem, it exists in many cities around the world, in Moscow, but also in New York.

Good to hear that the destruction of old Bucharest is being gradually stopped. And good luck to Nicușor Dan and any other candidate that will promote sustainable, well-planned growth and making the city more human-friendly 

PS More renovations of historic architecture (like this seen on the photos you reposted to this page) and improvement of public spaces will make your city if not little Paris, then little Madrid


----------



## El_Greco

Nice updates, I like the gritty, understated feel of the place.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

eugene90 said:


> PS More renovations of historic architecture (like this seen on the photos you reposted to this page) and improvement of public spaces will make your city if not little Paris, then little Madrid



"Little Paris" is expression that may refer to the Francophone orientation of Romanians from Wallachia and Moldavia (the ones From Transylvania were oriented rather toward 
German culture and language) in second half of 19th century, not to the architecture of the city, where you can't see much things that can be called a French influence. There are some representative buildings from turn-de siecle designed by French architects but stylistically are not particularly Parisian or French, the same Neoclassical kind of monumental buildings being found at Berlin or in other cities from Europe and Americas.

Architecturally, Bucharest is a mix of cultural influences that dominated one or another of its not very old history. In 15-16th century it was in vogue to imitate the Byzantine architecture and the city has two 16th century churches in post-Byzantine tradition. In 17th century the architecture was influenced by Romanian peasant architecture and to the end of this century, the Brâncovenesc style emerged, an original creation from Wallachia. In the interval between early 18th and early 19th century, the architecture and lifestyle suffered an Orientalisation. Now the models were Turkish, there was not a difference between how a Wallachian boyar was dressing and a rich man from Istanbul. This Orientalisation was brought by the Phanariotes, rulers of Greek background from Istanbul. In late 19th century, a style called Neo - Romanian was conceived by architect Ion Mincu, combining elements and proportions of architecture of Wallachia from several historical periods. Having three phases, that developed toward a simplification of forms, the Neo-Romanian is perhaps the most frequent style met at pre-war buildings in Bucharest. The Modernist period, overlappiing with the last phase of Neo-Romanian, has left a great number of smaller and bigger buildings as well.




Modernist Bucharest:



University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## eugene90

By the way, is there any idea of rebuilding High Life building being discussed? It was one classy building and the plot, as far as I know, is empty...


----------



## PRIMEVAL

eugene90 said:


> By the way, is there any idea of rebuilding High Life building being discussed? It was one classy building and the plot, as far as I know, is empty...


Is a far too alien concept for today Romanians, even for those from the field, like architects and artists. I talked often about the subject of reconstruction of demolished buildings, including on this forum, and I was contradicted and ridiculed. Few years back my signature on Skyscrapercity was about reconstructing demolished heritage but I don't think I inspired anybody. Is sort of mental blockage in this country, people fear to change things, is something that has to do with the higher levels of social comformism and moral corruption found here. If only one building would be reconstructed, this situation could be reversed, people would see that is possible to do changes. I think that a first step would be the reconstruction of the once magnificent Văcărești Monastery, ceaușescu's greatest architectural victim. Now is a mall on its place and a 2 sq km concrete basin built by ceaușescu, but it can be reconstructed at small distance from the original location.


----------



## eugene90

^^
So, if not authorities or city architects, maybe some private investors would be interested in reconstruction of that or another outstanding object? After all, who wouldn't want to place his headquarters in such building, in such prime location? 










In Warsaw there was such a case when Jablonowski Palace, lost in WW2, was rebuilt in 1995-1997 by Citibank - the front facade of the palace, adjacent church and a tenement house was restored in its original shape and the rear facade was given a more modern design. The building is located on Theatre Square which is at the city's very historic centre. Some found that modern addition at the back of the building controversial, but it's not visible from the square. I think nobody can imagine the square without this characteristic building today.



















PS Sorry for large size of the images, I'm writing in a hurry


----------



## flo.ro

eugene90 said:


> PS More renovations of historic architecture (like this seen on the photos you reposted to this page) and improvement of public spaces will make your city if not little Paris, then little Madrid


:lol: Not a chance ! Bucharest lost more than 50% of the buildings that earned him the title of little Paris, and over 90% of the remaining buildings have lost too many of the beautiful architectural elements to make them charming enough to substitute the losses. Little Paris is dead for good, and i know that because i have studied the past and present of Bucharest's heritage for many years.

Beautiful photos Primeval.

p.s. Amazing reconstructions in Poland :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL

eugene90 said:


> ^^
> So, if not authorities or city architects, maybe some private investors would be interested in reconstruction of that or another outstanding object? After all, who wouldn't want to place his headquarters in such building, in such prime location?


If they wanted, they would have done it till now. In fact, in many cases they behaved as enemies of built heritage.



flo.ro said:


> :lol: Not a chance ! Bucharest lost more than 50% of the buildings that earned him the title of little Paris, and over 90% of the remaining buildings have lost too many of the beautiful architectural elements to make them charming enough to substitute the losses. Little Paris is dead for good, and i know that because i have studied the past and present of Bucharest's heritage for many years.


First, the idea that Bucharest was called "Little Paris" because its buildings its a myth (read my message above). It was always a chaotic, disordered city, from architectural pov. It should be compared rather with Istanbul than with Paris, and I'm talking about the aspect of city from late 19th century to communist period.
Second, it didn't lose so much of its old part, and most of the representative buildings still exist.



> Beautiful photos Primeval.


Thank you


----------



## El_Greco

Cool shots, man!


----------



## flo.ro

PRIMEVAL said:


> First, the idea that Bucharest was called "Little Paris" because its buildings its a myth (read my message above). It was always a chaotic, disordered city, from architectural pov. It should be compared rather with Istanbul than with Paris, and I'm talking about the aspect of city from late 19th century to communist period.
> Second, it didn't lose so much of its old part, and most of the representative buildings still exist.


With all due respect, Primeval, but you lack the knowledge/research to contradict me on this topic.

Anyhow, keep up the good work (in photography i mean).


----------



## eugene90

^^ 
@PRIMEVAL, @flo.ro

Well, maybe many Bucharest's elegant historic buildings are lost indeed, whether destroyed during the war or by ill ambitions of Ceaucescu. But I can see on the photos that the charm of old Bucharest is still not dead, definitely there is still much to fight for and to take care of. More optimism, please! Bucharest seems to be already on the right track, but everything good needs time


----------



## PRIMEVAL

Eugene, too much optimism is not very realistic and I'm thinking more at an earthquake that can put many of the buildings down, as most of them are not consolidated. Southern Romania is hit every 33 years by a 7 magnitude earthquake, while those with 7.5 magnitude hit the region every 80 years.





And to not let the thread fall into non-visual, a photo made in October:



Teodor Ștefănescu and Sborului streets by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## IainYarwood

First post on this site, so firstly let me say hello to everyone! 
I'm a frequent visitor to Bucharest and like many others, I've fallen in love with the place. Sure, there's other cities around Europe that are more beautiful, there's other cities with more development.... For me Bucharest encompasses a certain beautiful chaos. If you love urban decay, you'll be in your element. Turn your head 90 degrees and you'll be looking at a brand new building with an imposing glass façade.


----------



## Nerton

Thank you, guys, for such a wonderful photos. Have never been in Bucharest, though now it's in my short list of places to visit.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*3rd April 2016*

.





*North Railway Station*: massive building from 1872




North Train Station (building from 1872) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









*Bălcescu Boulevard*



Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













*Magheru Boulevard*




Magheru Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














*Precupeții Vechi (Petty Traders) Church*, from 1773. On the left, Toamnei (Autumn's) Street. On the righ, Precupeții Vechi Street




Precupeții Vechi Church (1773) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

nice! kay:


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

beautiful city!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*9th April 2016*

Thank you!








Corbeni Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Vasile Lascăr Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Armenească (Armenian) Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*CERNICA MONASTERY*




The monastery is situated 10 km outside Bucharest, on two islands in the middle of a lake. It was founded in 1607 and most of the present buildings are from first half of 19th century.


Seen from the road





Cernica Monastery seen from the road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Cernica Monastery seen from the road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr







Cernica Monastery seen from the road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Alley to Sfântu Nicolae Island



Cernica Monastery - alley to Sfântu Nicolae Island by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Centuries old oak tree



Cernica Monastery - centuries old oak tree by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














Bell tower in Sfântu Nicolae Island built in late 18th or early 19th century




Cernica Monastery - bell tower in Sfântu Nicolae Island by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr














This fountain in the cemetery has old paintings and inscriptions with Cyrillic alphabet





Cernica Monastery - fountain in cemetery by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Crypt of Metropolitan Nifon (+1875, the white structure) and chapel of the cemetery (1804). Nifon Rusăilă was metropolitan of Ungrovlahia (the medieval name of Wallachia, preserved only in the name of the see) between 1850-1865 and after the unification of the churches in Wallachia and Moldavia, metropolitan of Romania up to 1875. Up to 1925, the Orthodox church in Romania was subordinated to the one in Constantinople / Istanbul and only since 1925 Romanian Orthodox Church has rank of patriarchate





Cernica Monastery - crypt of Metropolitan Nifon (+1875, the white structure) anc chapel of the cemetery (1804) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

The monastery and its surroundings are gorgeous!


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Calea Moșilor (Oldmen's Road), 23rd April 2016*

Thank you Gratteciel and everybody!



*CALEA MOȘILOR (OLDMEN'S ROAD)*




Calea Moșilor is both a historic street and a major road in Bucharest, It used to connect the center of the city with the Outside Market, the most famous market in Wallachia, held two times a week, probably since 16th century and which was direct precursor of Obor Market. From here on heading towards North-East, the road was making connection to cities from Moldavia, but also cities like Brăila, Galaţi or Lvov. The street itself was filled on both sides by small shops, tradesmen workshops, taverns, porter houses, small inns, churches, and more. Calea Moșilor was the first street paved with cobblestones in Wallachia in 1825.





Calea Moșilor (Oldmen's Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie

Some neglected buildings and facades, but nevertheless there's a lot of beauty over there. Nice shots(


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*Pasărea Monastery, 8 km from Bucharest*

*PASĂREA MONASTERY, 8 KM FROM BUCHAREST*





Founded in 1813, the present main church is from 1846. There is a small cemetery and the cells are individual 19th-20th century houses.
The monastery has amazing settings, being surrounded by a lake and by forest. There is also a village with the same name near monastery. Because of the forest and lake, the air is pure and strong and the vegetation is exuberant. The area is on Europe's chernozem belt, the most fertile land in the world and you clearly see this. On one of the the opposite banks of the lake there are two oak trees that must have more than 400 years, witnesses of the legendary Codrii Vlăsiei, the prehistorical forest that used to grow around Bucharest on thousands of square kilometers up to 19th century, when most of it was felled to make land for agriculture.






Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr













Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr












Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*1st May 2016*

.






Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr









Pigeon paradise by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Batiștei Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











Vasile Lascăr Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan

nice shots - the river is clean and green surrounding.


----------



## PRIMEVAL

*6th May 2016*

*Good bye, Bucharest!*




These are the last photos from Bucharest, at least for a while. I'm moving to another city for an undetermined period. Hope soon I will post photos from the new city of residence.






Bell tower of the Patriarchate (1698) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr










Patriarch's Palace (17th-20th centuries) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics and beautiful city!
Good luck in your new city and thank you very much for sharing all this pictures with us.


----------

